# Official Raw Discussion Thread 9/5



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

With only two weeks left until Night of Champions, expect tensions to explode between an enraged Kevin Nash and rivals Triple H and CM Punk. To catch all the fireworks, watch the WWE Raw SuperShow tonight on USA Network at 9/8 CT.

Disucss.​


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Really looking forward Tonight, will be a blast. Lets see how crowd reacts to Punk this Week. Last 2 week`s, we have seen only mixed and lame reactions. How far can Punks momentum really go? :gun:

Also looking forward the possible Triple H`s match, who is getting squashed and why?:gun:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Is Smackdown live tomorrow night, or not?


----------



## Lien (Apr 3, 2011)

Looking forward to tonight.

Interesting to see a variety of angles and how they develop as NOC gets ever closer. Obviously yes, HHH/Nash/Punk, (inc. Laurinitis?), then we have Cena and Del Rio (ADR best be there tonight!), Ziggler situation I'm intrigued with too. Also, will Miz and Truth make a real statement tonight?

Interesting stuff.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Recording and will catch up with it tomorrow. Should be good, a lot going on and shaping up just now. Might see a rejuvinated NwO.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

So I'm expecting X pacs return really soon.

Meanwhile I guess I'll watch this. Hmm I wonder what can happen. I hope Punk finally attacks Nash or we get to see a backstage brawl with the 2 of them.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

ice_edge said:


> So I'm expecting X pacs return really soon.


I think he will...

Hopefully Orton and Henry will be on the show, & can we get a Cody Rhodes match?

& no... Smackdown is not live tomorrow.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

i think i will stay awake for this i just NEED to watch it


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

What an epic picture lol. I may not like that it is happening so soon but God dammit I can't help but love Trips/Punk atm lol. It's most likely going to own again tonight, can't wait. Cena/ADR? Meh.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That picture is fucking awesome. Also the reason I'm tuning in tonight, of course. Can't wait.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I just want to see who HHH is gonna destroy? Probably John Morrison with the luck he's been getting.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

-ANDY- said:


> I just want to see who HHH is gonna destroy? Probably John Morrison with the luck he's been getting.


Actually looking forward to this talked about in ring return of HHH, and hoping to see if this Swagger/Ziggler feud finally kicks into gear.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

WAGG said:


> Actually looking forward to this talked about in ring return of HHH, and hoping to see if this Swagger/Ziggler feud finally kicks into gear.


It's about time they did something with Swagger.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking forward to it. Ziggler and Swagger is interesting me the most, but looking forward to seeing who HHH faces, my guess is on Zack Ryder

Hoping JoMo (as much as it pains me) and Reks team up to take the tag titles of kofi/bourne just for the sake of my WWF thingy though...


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

i hope r truth and miz do something
and i hope the tag titles are defended tonight cuz i unusually find "airbombs" entertaining


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome Fucking picture. Really excited for tonight. Cant wait to see where this HHH/Punk/Nash angle goes.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Hopefully they actually do something with the Diva's storyline instead of just having it finish exactly the same way it has done the last 3-4 weeks. Same with the Dolph/Swagger/Vickie as well. Punk/Nash/HHH storyline also badly needs to pick up some momentum.

So to sum up, the writer's need to get off there over-paid lazy arses and actually think of something and earn there pay-cheques because guess what, making Raw into a "Super-show" isn't going to improve ratings and the overall product, making the show at least slightly interesting will


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

In a perfect world, McGilliTunga beat down Lawler, effectively removing him from commentary, Swagger, Ziggler & Vicki get some type of segment that continues to lead to NoC, Cody appears on the show, Ryder appears on the show, Trips has a strong match with someone (Miz or Truth? Would make some sense) and all hell breaks loose between Punk & Nash. 

I'm only really counting on the last thing to happen, but a guy can dream.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think Trips in the ring will be on TV. They haven't hyped it all and you would think that they would considering it's his first match in 5 months.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Triple H casually returning to in-ring duty on a random episode of Raw would seem mightily strange following his speech last week about putting the gear on for this one special case (CM Punk). Unless he openly says as part of the storyline that he wants to shake the ring rust off or something.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't wait for tonight. And the picture on the front looks like punk-hhh are in a deep talk,while nash is a annoying person trying to butt in.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a feeling they might do Christian vs Cena tonight.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

HHH to bury Ryder...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 matches i wanna see tonight.

Dolph vs Rhodes
Punk vs Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Should be a good show. My excitement's just a tad below from last week but still will tune in. Looking forward to the Trips/Punk saga as usual. Also, want to see where the Divas division goes after that article that was posted this weekend. Plus, expect to see more Smackdown talent square off as usual. Should be a fun show.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Watching,lets see if the Punk-HHH thing gets better now...


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

The Triple H match will be a dark match, otherwise they'd be plugging it to death surely. It's a big deal, first match since Wrestlemania.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Hopefully the HHH match is on Raw, can't wait either way!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

They wouldn't be plugging a HHH match if his match isn't announced yet. They'll probably announce it like Punk saying that he doesn't want to be blamed for HHH getting injured so he wants to see HHH compete in a match before their NOC matchup.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking forward to RAW once again, though, not as much as last week. I'm hoping the Punk/HHH/Nash storyline picks up a little bit as I felt it lost a little bit of steam last week. I'd love to see HHH have a match on RAW tonight, but I think it might just be a dark match. 

With the Smackdown guys being on RAW, here's hoping we get one good inter-brand match tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Last weeks HHH/Punk promo was epic, Hope they can match it this week.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

very excited for tonight's show. The Punk/HHH/Nash saga has gotten a few of my friends that i used to watch raw with back in the 90s back into it, which makes it more fun. I think they really have something good here. It seems, at least to me, that they are using Punk as a liaison to the IWC, which is great because he can have a huge impact while still maintaining Cena as the top face (which brings in madddd $$). I just don't get all this "HE DOESNT DRAW" "HES NOT A TOP FACE/HEEL" who gives a shit! i really dont give a fuck if a guy is supposed to be a heel or a face, all i ask that if he is supposed to be one of those things, he does it right. To me, Punk is a full blown Tweener, and thats the way it should be, because some of the fans hate the IWC and everything that comes from it, and other's praise it so why not have a character that basically is the IWC...seems like great writing in my opinion...hate him or not, you're talking about him and thats the point


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I think there will be Punk in a handicap match against Truth and Miz. With Nash interfering and all three of them beating the hell out of him again. Triple H saves Punk.. helps him up.. pedigree! Not a heel turn.. but just to give Punk a taste of what he will get at NOC.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Hopefully ADR shows up tonight and HHH/Punk bring down the house again.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

For the second straight week I'm really looking forward to tonight's show. I might watch it live I haven't decided yet. I wouldn't mind seeing Nash wrestle in a match tonight. Mostly looking forward to more HHH/Punk.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

jesus christ, i live for that sig


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> I think there will be Punk in a handicap match against Truth and Miz. With Nash interfering and all three of them beating the hell out of him again. Triple H saves Punk.. helps him up.. pedigree! Not a heel turn.. but just to give Punk a taste of what he will get at NOC.


To me, and probably to a lot of people that would be a heel turn. Helping someone up from a beating, then giving them your signature move is a heel turn in my book...just sayin


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

To watch or not to watch? That is always the question in England. Also, myp2p is down so... Not that I am insinuating I do anything illegal.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

holycityzoo said:


> To me, and probably to a lot of people that would be a heel turn. Helping someone up from a beating, then giving them your signature move is a heel turn in my book...just sayin


Yea.. If HHH doesnt smirk and hug Nash and Steph and Funkman its not really a heel turn. I mean, let people think its a heel turn for a week then return to the normal routine.. much like what HBK used to do. Like a SCM HHH in the royal rumble, but that didnt really turn him heel. Plus HHH has solid reasons to get physical with Punk.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DubC said:


> I have a feeling they might do Christian vs Cena tonight.


Please god no! The outcome would be blatanly obvious.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Please god no! The outcome would be blatanly obvious.


Cena not only loses clean but taps to Christian in the shock of the century. Mysterio returns and turns heel. Punk hits the GTS on Kevin Nash. Mark Henry does sunset flip. That's all I want for the evening.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> In a perfect world, McGilliTunga beat down Lawler, effectively removing him from commentary,




I think Old Man @JerryLawler should man up, and get into the ring on #RAW so @DavidOtunga and I can show him how boring we are in person.

http://twitter.com/#!/WWEMcGillicutty/status/110835073380646913

On my way to Columbus, OH for RAW tomorow. Jerry Lawler better make sure his denture adhesive is workin. My fist shows no mercy.

http://twitter.com/#!/WWEMcGillicutty/status/110495114186596353


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

I Pray Cody appears and cuts a Promo or wrestles in a match.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

the last week before MNF.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fighting talk from Mr Genesis 



@WWEMcGillicutty said:


> On my way to Columbus, OH for RAW tomorow. Jerry Lawler better make sure his denture adhesive is workin. My fist shows no mercy.


Hopefully this doesn't mean Lawler is having another crap feud

Is another RAW super show with Smackdown crossover? Not that normal RAW didn't have smackdown crossovers anyway...

Edit: boo someone beat me to the mcgillicutty quote


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

As long as Cena and Christian have a great, competative match. I would see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Holding out hope for Punk/Bryan, it's possible. Interested to see HHH in action aswell, hope he faces Truth.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

it'd be nice for a surprise return tonight


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I hope WWE doesn't get lazy since its a holiday and half ass the show. Give us something good to get ready for NoC


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> I hope WWE doesn't get lazy since its a holiday and half ass the show. Give us something good to get ready for NoC


If anything, WWE will probably try to put forward a better, more energetic show than normal.

Too bad I can't watch - I will be stuck at work until about 11.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Xile44 said:


> I Pray Cody appears and cuts a Promo or wrestles in a match.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Hangs_Out_with_RAW_Stars_FCW_Stable_News.html



> Tonight's WWE RAW Supershow will take place from the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, Ohio with the return of WWE Champion Alberto Del Rio and the build for Night of Champions. SmackDown stars advertised for tonight are World Champion Randy Orton, Wade Barrett, Christian, *Intercontinental Champion Cody Rhodes*, Sheamus, Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan and Sin Cara. CM Punk vs. John Cena vs. Del Rio is advertised as the dark main event.


He will be there, hopefully he is in a match vs Ziggler.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

youtube.com/watch?v=dLBkLV… This is your revolution? Your change? #ineedanewmartyr

^^^ tyler black on twitter

Luv it


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Very Excited! Del Rio Needs to make his feud with Cena interesting again, He needs to draw alot of heat tonight, Very important for the feud.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> I hope WWE doesn't get lazy since its a holiday and half ass the show. Give us something good to get ready for NoC


Probably not because Monday Night Football starts next week. I'm sure they'll try yo keep it interesting to keep people watching.


----------



## a2775073 (Sep 4, 2011)

all i want for Christmas is a miz promo to start the show.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Hangs_Out_with_RAW_Stars_FCW_Stable_News.html
> 
> 
> 
> He will be there, hopefully he is in a match vs Ziggler.


Give em 15 mins, pure gold will be seen.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

a2775073 said:


> all i want for Christmas is a miz promo to start the show.


you are joking, yes?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Punk vs. Ziggler please.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how many hours/minutes till raw starts i want can't wait to see what nash does next i'm hoping he attacks zac ryder but thats probably asking too much at this point


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I want Bryan v. Kidd, Cena v. Sheamus, and Del Rio v. Sin Cara.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

PHELPS.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Really can't wait for Raw. I wish they would show the dark matches before as a pre show.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah i'd love for kidd to get a proper push . The only problem is his a better heel and theirs way to many heels as it is. I mean i was trying to push him in my wwe universe on svr 2011 and he never moved up the ranking so i got pissed and said fuck this and skipped about 5 years or more untill he was in mitb and won it for him 

Then i cashed in a few months later on my caw it was so epic so see kidd finally become world heavyweight champion and his going to be champion for an extrememly long time 

my sin cara caw is wwe champion due to me skipping it and my god his enterance as champion was epic i legit marked out because it was so awesome and yet so unexpected


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I AGREE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, before this section becomes hectic after RAW. Ratings are irrelevant, ratings mean nothing. Sit back and watch the show.

That, and it's a holiday.

Just wanted to be clear on that.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, before this section becomes hectic after RAW. Ratings are irrelevant, ratings mean nothing. Sit back and watch the show.
> 
> That, and it's a holiday.
> 
> Just wanted to be clear on that.


lol ratings are easily the most annoying topic on this forum


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just imagine the IWC if there is a Daniel Bryan vs John Cena for tonight


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I bet capat is gonna make another account right after the show ends.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, before this section becomes hectic after RAW. Ratings are irrelevant, ratings mean nothing. Sit back and watch the show.
> 
> That, and it's a holiday.
> 
> Just wanted to be clear on that.


They are relevant it means people don't like the show because it's SHIT.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we please see some lower card feuds start before NOC???


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DragonFighterFight said:


> They are relevant it means people don't like the show because it's SHIT.


Not to you nor should it be. You watch the show because you love wrestling, not ratings. You watch TNA and look at their ratings. But you watch it because love wrestling or whatever they do there, right?


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully its better than last weeks trainwreck.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm looking forward to tonight's show, personally. I like where the Punk/Nash/HHH thing is going, even though a bunch of Negative Nancies on here like to whine about every detail.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

mainly watching for punk/HHH, ziggler and rhodes appearences, and i am kinda getting into the del rio/cena feud tbh.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Im thinking that Miz/Truth will attack Kofi/Bourne tonight, setting up a match at NOC for the tag titles. I dont want to see the tag titles on miz/truth but it could be used as a stepping stone to having truth/miz's team at SS against generic babyface 5. I would hope Airboom to retain at NOC if this were the way they go forward, but hope team Miz wins at survivor series.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I really hope Punk doesn't say "PIPE BOMB" tonight


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I would prefer not to see Awesome Truth v. Air Boom in a feud right now because it's too easy, obvious, and lazy. So, what? Miz/Truth attack them and it sets up a feud for the titles? That's lazy.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can we please stop arguing for the next two hours and enjoy the show because this sunday marks the 10 year anniversary of 9/11. We should enjoy the things we love like wrestling because you never when it could be over.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

not looking forward to lawler vs otunga/henning jnr...boring!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I want to make a joke about laziness and two black guys, but I'm just not committed to it.

The thing I want to see the most is MizTruth.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cody Rhodes? Sheamus? Daniel Bryan? Christian!!!! I'm psyched for tonight now what will make it complete is Dolph Ziggler to show up.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Here hoping JOMO puts on a clinic with either RHODES or BRYAN.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Schmidty94 said:


> Can we please see some lower card feuds start before NOC???




You will. The tag team championships will be defended against Miz/Truth. Thats a mid card feud. Dolph and Swagger for the US championship, another mid card feud. 

The thing about NoC is that all the belts are defended so the matches are about that and not necessarily personal feuds.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

^That sig is gonna distract me all night if you plan on posting here lol


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Less than 20 mins


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone else watching miami/maryland before raw...these maryland uniforms are fuckin awesome!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

holycityzoo said:


> anyone else watching miami/maryland before raw...these maryland uniforms are fuckin awesome!



I don't like them. One of their other choices was a pure black uniform with some awesome looking helmets. Those looked a lot cooler. Although the ones they chose aren't all that bad.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

hoping for beth phoenix and natalya to do something other than watch other divas wrestle.
please no eve/K2 vs the bellas for 1896546029 time


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Hopefully its a good show.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> ^That sig is gonna distract me all night if you plan on posting here lol












8*D​


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This Divas division angle needs to pick up. Especially after that article posted on WWE.com.



> I really hope Punk doesn't say "PIPE BOMB" tonight


This. When he did that last week, I cringed.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> hoping for beth phoenix and natalya to do something other than watch other divas wrestle.
> please no eve/K2 vs the bellas for 1896546029 time


agreed...it was nice to see them go over kelly kelly and alicia fox on smackdown last week



TMPRKO said:


> I don't like them. One of their other choices was a pure black uniform with some awesome looking helmets. Those looked a lot cooler. Although the ones they chose aren't all that bad.


yeah i just like the reppin of the maryland flag lol


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Do you guys like the swagger/riley/ziggler/vikkie fued ? i think it's epic because swaggers my favorite wrestler well equal with sheamus

so here's hoping we see it at noc and swagger wins


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> This Divas division angle needs to pick up. Especially after that article posted on WWE.com.
> 
> 
> 
> This. When he did that last week, I cringed.


what article


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see what Ricardo does tonight.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I dunno why but I'm not looking forward to Raw as much as I am used to. Might be a good thing though...low expectations = no disappointment.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Miz and Truth to hopefully go on some sort of wild rampage tonight, and just go off on everyone.


----------



## Schmidty94 (Jun 28, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> anyone else watching miami/maryland before raw...these maryland uniforms are fuckin awesome!


It might be the stupidest/ugliest thing I've ever seen


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Do you guys like the swagger/riley/ziggler/vikkie fued ? i think it's epic because swaggers my favorite wrestler well equal with sheamus
> 
> so here's hoping we see it at noc and swagger wins


i can dig it, minus riley...not a fan.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i know im not allowed to ask but if someone could please pretty plz pm me with a free stream that doesn't require me downloading it i'll rep you for life 

i really want to watch raw and my usual source isn't working for some reason


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wonder who's finisher zack ryder will eat on the 1st person cam for Z true long island story this week.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree. Please, no "Pipebomb" or fake overdone puking tonight. More of what we saw on Smackdown would be nice.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Do you guys like the swagger/riley/ziggler/vikkie fued ? i think it's epic because swaggers my favorite wrestler well equal with sheamus
> 
> so here's hoping we see it at noc and swagger wins


I'm enjoying it too, except Ziggler is my favourite


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> Do you guys like the swagger/riley/ziggler/vikkie fued ? i think it's epic because swaggers my favorite wrestler well equal with sheamus
> 
> so here's hoping we see it at noc and swagger wins


swagger sucks


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> i know im not allowed to ask but if someone could please pretty plz pm me with a free stream that doesn't require me downloading it i'll rep you for life
> 
> i really want to watch raw and my usual source isn't working for some reason


http://streamsaccess.net/ try one of the channels

i hope i don't get banned for this


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

IN.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Go die NCIS!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hurry up NCIS and get over with


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Spanish Raw just started! woooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Weird not being half asleep for RAW for once, I like this not working on Monday thing.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

There are few things in this world that I hate. One of those things happens to be NCIS.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Starting


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we go


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm assuming by the music, that girl must be EVIL!!!! oh no, what is he going to do?? :lmao

RAW (supershow yay for new name....not)
Either way, LET'S GET IT!!!!!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW here we gooo


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Here we go


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's roll


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

LETS GO!


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Damn show before on USA ran over... LOL! Let's go! Start off strong please... No ADR / Cena to start off, but Punk/HHH/Nash...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If HHH dislikes CM Punk so much..why wouldn't he just re-fire him?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

and the joint is sparked! *_*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HEEEEEEEEEEEEERE WE GOOOO!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

And we're off.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

here we go!


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the only thing on tv tonight, why is that?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hhh/punk promo again epic


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

SWEET. I love this promo.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

MY SIG.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

WWE do make some good promo videos.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i dont care what anyone says..im still entertained by hhh/cm punk fued


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

here we goooo


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Love a good Punk/HHH promo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Pipebomb!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

very enjoyable video package.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

And that's how long the puking should have went on for. 
Now a whole 2 mins. 

This promo is PLATINUM!!! 
STATIC (indicating pipebomb) FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm sure Nash will want an explanation tonight from HHH as to why he got removed from Night of Champions


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> i dont care what anyone says..im still entertained by hhh/cm punk fued


Same here. People on here moan about EVERYTHING, so I just ignore the crap that gets spewed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

i honestly cant wait for punk vs hhh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> Weird not being half asleep for RAW for once, I like this not working on Monday thing.


Glad I didn't have to work today either.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is the fucking man, sorry punk you're done.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SKINNY FAT ASS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Best SmackDown I've ever watched, also the first since 2004-ish. LOL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad they showed this, its awesome.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Skinny-fat ass again?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SKINNYFAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Awesome promo im super excited!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SKINNY FAT ASS


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

awesome promo


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kevin Nash as "a threat" in 2011 is funny.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Kicking off with some PUNK


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

PUNK


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol, i have this replay muted. I already know whats going on. IT happened so fast i dont have time to forget it.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

When Trips loosens his tie, shit has officially already gone down. And Punk to open the show.. nice.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is the fucking man, sorry Punk...you're done.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk to start off! Nice.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK TO START WOO


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

And Triple H to start the show off as usu-....PUNK? FFFFFFFF-


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

HHH only settles for awesome promos and nothing less.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Punk!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Labor day lmao yankees...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

skinny fat pipebomb!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

hag tag?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it me or is there more signs in the crowd than usual


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Very nicely crafted opening segment. All the past events tie in pretty nice.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i like how they're stressing that HHH has lost control, makes me think Vince is comin back soon or some kind of control swerve


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Labor day lmao yankees...


And what the fuck are you? Dumb ass crumpet.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Punk Man!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Loving the 'bwo' t-shirt in the front row.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

louder crowd please


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CM Punk chants


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

C'mon Punk, let's just be smooth tonight. 
SD! was a good showing of not resorting to only wife jokes and overdoing things.

INDIAN STYLE FTW!
Stuff's about to get real!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

CM PUnk


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm so glad Punk uses the "W" word freely.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

indian sitting #realshitgoingdown


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Loving the 'bwo' t-shirt in the front row.


this.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Punks promos are boring me
_


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

i just saw nolo king on my stream :lmao


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Punk/Truth? CONSPIRACAAAAY


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Only way this angle works now is Punk getting over at NoC. If Trips or Nash get over and Punk is left in the afterburners they'll have crowds going ZZZzzzZZZzzz from there on out.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

the guy in the front row with the BWO shirt...I swear I've seen him 4-5 times this year already


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk still wants Nash


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

CM Punk vs. R-Truth? Great, The Miz will interfere again.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Real nice, lengthy Video Package to open the broadcast.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Ooooohhh yeaaahhh Punk vs. R-Truth! Gonna love that match!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Who's that dumbass bitch that keeps screaming


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Why does Punk look like he hasn't slept in weeks?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

"i think u succccccccccccccccccck"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

indian sitting means shit is real


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao random chick yelling "I think you suck!"


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

not a bad promo so far


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

That woman in the crowd is really giving Punk a hard time.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk calling Nash out


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

wow...that bitch was loud...twice


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Lol the bitch screaming!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

another bad Nash promo?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why does Punk look like he hasn't slept in weeks?


Man needs sleeping pills


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Someone string that bitch up by her neck.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo cm punk reusing the balls in purse insult. Pretty weak.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

God Movement said:


> Who's that dumbass bitch that keeps screaming


I guess Melina did get in the building after all.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Kevin Nash FTMFW.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HOGAN!!!!!!!! oh wait


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Cena fans booing Punk


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Nash's Titantron.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there a dying bird in the crowd or is that some bitch screaming in the audience?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK CHANTS

NWO


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MARKING FOR THE MUSIC


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ah, let's talk about something new, the story just seems to be stuck in neutral, nothing new. Progress the story a little more WWE.
I'm trying to be patient.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

get your balls out of your purse!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

swear that nwo theme doesn't sound right
isnt there something missing from the beginning?


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

NWO!!!!!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

DAT THEME.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Oh God Kevin Nash


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nash pulling the powder back up


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Just for men - Nash_


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

How Kevin Nash get his hair so silky smooth?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Nash has such a draining voice. Haha


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

nash sunburn?


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

I mark for the nWo theme... that is all.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash's hair is looking different this week


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Does @CMPunk have any idea how much we paid for Nash's 15-year-old music? The price of two @WWEUSOS #RAWTonight

hahah


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash looks like he just woke up


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

HAHAHAHA!!!! Super Shredder!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol super shredder.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao TMNT reference


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

super shredder, yes!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Super Shredder lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SUPER SHREDDER! SUPER SHREDDER!

Kevin Nash is so awesome.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

TMNT reference :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Why does Punk look like he hasn't slept in weeks?




because punk hasn't slept in weeks


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Super Shredder, LOL!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SUPER SHREDDER :lmao


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

JUST FOR MEN!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Oz owns


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kevin Nash is still sucking at promos.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Super Shredder????
As in TMNT 2 THE SECRET OF THE OOZE??????????
If so, I'm marking out, bro! :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Ah, let's talk about something new, the story just seems to be stuck in neutral, nothing new. Progress the story a little more WWE.
> But I'm trying to be patient.


My god this is how a storyline works the Vince Austin storyline was built over 5 months and the Triple H Vs CM Punk match should have been the same but they rushed it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

lets go shredder chants! Sold


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

CM punks jokes are already getting real corny.

Looks like they're testing him out as the new Cena.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

lool. Super Shredder. TMNT!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Quad tear in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kevin Nash is boring, right on Punk


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

Super Shredder!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

X-Static said:


> Punk still wants Nash


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk killing Nash off and he got heat for doing it..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Boring ass promo so far.....


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Justin Bieber mention


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash no longer relevant


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

crowd sucks


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Punk should quite honestly suck a dick_


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bieber?wtf punk...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

And click, click, click goes his knees!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

CM Punk, never give up.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

FUCK OFF PUNK


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Nash looks like he just woke up


I think he's drunk. Maybe Scott Hall is backstage?


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

The opening promo has been shit so far. Nash is boring and Punk has been corny.

Triple H is here. Yaaayyyy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Raw has been so much better these past few weeks


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Punk seems to have gotten corny.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh look.

CM Punk never gives up! LOL


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

punk kinda sounding like cena "I WILL NOT GIVE UP!!!"


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

"... I'm not done?!"


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

This feud is boring now


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

no heat for punk.. 

shit crowd again?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

killacamt said:


> Kevin Nash is boring, right on Punk


THIS.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

here comes the cerebral assasain


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Nash calling Punk a cancer


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nash has horrible mic skills

cancer???? :lmao nash what a dumbass


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

i dont think nash is drunk tonight.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

That shrill cunt in the audience is fucking annoying.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

HHH signs lmao...


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

This universe isn't big enough for he and I? CHuckle.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HOGAN SENT THE TEXT!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

who done it?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Security footage? Get Christian's lawyers. It's a conspiracy!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

this is so corny


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I hate what the WWE is doing with Punk. They are trying to turn him into a 2nd Cena!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

HERE COME DA TRUFFFFFF.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Xapury said:


> HHH signs lmao...


Fuck off you piece of shit.

HHH >>>> everything.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

xpac!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he did it for x-pac


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

How can Punk be so damn good?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHO SENT THE TEXT


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Johnny Ace is in trouble!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think Palmer Cannon sent the text.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash sent the text to himself


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

TheWFEffect said:


> My god this is how a storyline works the Vince Austin storyline was built over 5 months and the Triple H Vs CM Punk match should have been the same but they rushed it.


I completely agree, the match was rushed. 
But I'm saying they haven't progressed the story very well, repeating the same things every week. 

"I'm not done" :lmao


Ok! See, this is what I mean! This is what progressing the story means, something new that keeps the interest going.
Johnny Ace fo sho!
Wait, what? :lmao


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Dun, dun, duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuun!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

swerve!?!?!!?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

WTF? Nash texted himself... welcome back Mr Russo.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Booooooo! What a crap mystery


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nash texted himself? Let down.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

What a let-down......................


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NO! IT WAS VINCE RUSSO!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

IT WAS ME HUNTER, IT WAS ME ALL ALONG


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

lmaooooooo what? he sent himself a text???
whaaaaaa? whaaaa?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kevin Nash texted himself.

LOL.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_"I did it for The Rock_


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

no you didn't Nash...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theproof said:


> I hate what the WWE is doing with Punk. They are trying to turn him into a 2nd Cena!!!


Yeah, one Cena sucks enough. We don't need 2


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL OMG NASH SEND TEXT TO HIMSELF???


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, Nash. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Nash made the WWE cool again :lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

...sigh


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kevin Nash your old and washed up


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Striketeam said:


> Punk seems to have gotten corny.


Yeah thats what I think.

Crowd doesnt care that much for Punk and Nash.

Next Austin, my ass!


----------



## GreatKhaliFan666 (May 2, 2011)

ok this is downhill

save me monday night football


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

KILL THE SCREAMING BITCH!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Lol. No one cared that Nash text himself.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

o common, it should have been x-pac.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> this is so corny


Punk thinks so too.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NASH made it cool again lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

IT WAS ME AUSTIN! IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

NASH IS MAKING THIS SHIT COOL AGAIN.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So it was Nash that sent it. Mild, but still intriguing.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

wtf?

it's like bumblebee attacking rick steiner and unmasking to reveal rick steiner


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash is going tonight


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Goodnite Nash. This is all a swerve, though.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Nash made WWE cool again

Nice joke


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cya nash


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Nash did it for the Nash.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nash sounds terrible on the mic.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

who sends a text to themselves REALLY


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nash is acting retarded.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Nash wasn't even signed so why would he hate CM Punk?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

really??? really???

this story line is god awful


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

wait...so Nash made this cool...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

my sig predicted this weeks ago


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Nash texted himself? That's the twist. Lame.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

So Nash sent the text to himself...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao nash made it exciting..hahahahahaha

this is terrible


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

You're supposed to be my friend!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kevin Nash is as awkward as Bret Hart on the mic.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao Nash's mic skills are horrible.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE MAH FRIEND!!!!


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

That drunk bitch in the crowd needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Nash is coming off as a whining bitch


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, this is terrible. Why did they have Nash send the message? This is awful. 

Awful writing, shocked CM Punk went along with this. Where is The Rock when you need him?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL burying Nash big time. IMO.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That lady screaming my god...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FWIEND!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash's feelings are hurt


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He texted himself, that doesn't even make sense. 
What's the point? He could have just done the job without a text since we never saw the text anyways.

"I thought friends could just beat each other down with no regrets or consequences":lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone else think that HHH sign in the front looks like the bastard child of Big Zeke and Chewbacca?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

WTF is this shit¿????


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

drunk guy is drunk.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

holy shit he's so bad on the mic


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

No, Nash. It was the lies, didn't you hear him?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Nash did it for Nash!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I put my hands on you. I thought friends could do that."

I just want that quoted for posterity.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Push?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't think it's because of the push.

HHH was constantly pushed from 2002 onwwards...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Nash is acting retarded.


Acting?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Swehrvvvve, lolz.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Friends can put their hands on other friends?

That don't sound right.


HHH vs. Kevin Nash tonight!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I gotta give that shrieking bitch credit. I can understand every word she is shrilling with hate about Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Is Nash drunk?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

This angle just got kind of..sort of... bad.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

This is one awkward promo. Mainly because the crowd is so shitty.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ the sell on Nash's part.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SNORE:no:


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

BEST FWIENDS FOREVER AND EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stephanie/Nash vs Triple H/CM Punk feud?


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow this is some boring shit. They had a chance to make a great heel faction but blew it up with crap stories


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I am speechless


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is so stupid...nash is horrible


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

lol Super Triple H returns


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

while i do think this is a bit corny, i think the point is to show the lack of control HHH has


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Friends assault friends. That's the new friend code according to Kevin Nash.


----------



## WelshMizfit (Jun 5, 2011)

So.. he text himself.. erm.. why?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I miss Big Daddy Cool already.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk needs to rub it in Nash's face now.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

HE WASN'T EVEN HIRED TO BEGIN WITH...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Fuck Triple H and his 25 minute promos.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Say bye to grandpa


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Definitely huge swerve coming at NOC.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH is the fucking man..so is Nash. Punk is turning into a little bitch.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

WTF. HAHAHAHA


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Nash isn't really fired


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fired? Dixie will be pleased. :lmao at Punk.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: My wedding*

I'm definitely not believing this whole Nash/Triple H stuff.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk laughing!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LMAO!!! AT PUNK!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Nash was just horrible. Fuck.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Future endevored!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"Best of luck in your feature endeavors."

PUNK JUST WWE.COM'D NASH.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

really...smh way to drop the ball AGAIN wwe


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL THE BEST OF LUCK IN YOUR FUTURE ENDEAVOURS HAHA


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

why didnt CM Punk kick Nash's face in?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That entire segment was planned out roughly four hours ago.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Promo went on a bit too long but a good opener. Loads better than last week.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Best of luck in your future endeavors... I gotta admit Punk's a smark as bad as all of us!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

lol best of luck in your future endeavours.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

good luck in your future en devours


----------



## mistermatt891 (Mar 15, 2011)

this storyline just went from great to stupid


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk needed to kick Nash's head in right there


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao Punk.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

boring.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good. Kevin Nash is fired. He was terrible in his return.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

DENNY'S.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

So much for the idea of Funkman being behind it all.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

"Good luck on your future endevours!"


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

[email protected] of luck in your future endeavors


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nash to come back and interfere in cm punk/hhh :side:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

There better be a huge swerve here or bringing back Nash was a giant waste of time.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm pretty disappointed by that


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Fuck Triple H and his 25 minute promos.


15 minutes you dumb fuck. Get over it.

Rather watch kelly kelly or some boring random tag match? That's what I thought.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> HE WASN'T EVEN HIRED TO BEGIN WITH...


Johnny Ace signed him to a deal


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a feeling he'll show up again at Night of Champions. This surely can't be the last we see of Nash


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

The twist would have been if CMPunk sent the message, lol


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

WWE just sunk to new lows in acting, script writing and storylines.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

HEY HEY HEY GOODBYE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Promo started great with Punk, and got progressively worse as it went on... (although it was still good throughout), but yeah.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

robert de niro and jason statham... theres a duo i never thought i would see.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Vince blew up his own Limo guys.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Got to love Kev's sneakers. Black nike's with a pink tick.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Good. Kevin Nash is fired. He was boring in his return.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I guess the outsiders are coming


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

good luck in your fture endevors


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What have they done to this angle. I'm still loving Punk and Trips, but fucking hell, Nash is beyond terrible. That was shit.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Kevin Nash: Making this shit cool again!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> HE WASN'T EVEN HIRED TO BEGIN WITH...


:lmao :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SPCDRI said:


> Fuck Triple H and his 25 minute promos.


it's was only 16 minutes.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I liked that segment.


----------



## Ashlee (May 8, 2011)

I nearly fell asleep, hopefully this picks up soon.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh come on, this is what Trips is all about. The 20 minute promo and the burial commercial break. Any match after that boring swerve and commercial break will lose viewers by the hundreds of thousands.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

This storyline just got bad. No conspiracy, it was Nash lying about the text. And now he is fired.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Anarchy™ said:


> There better be a huge swerve here or bringing back Nash was a giant waste of time.


Newsflash, it was a giant waste of time.  Just like it was the last time he was in the WWE.

This time, he's 8 years older.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is the firing the begenning of the NWO Part 3??


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Okay... Outsiders are definitely coming back now!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> There better be a huge swerve here or bringing back Nash was a giant waste of time.


This


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was all-around confusing and boring.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nash isn't gone yet. He'll be back to interfere at NOC probably.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

further proof triple h and nash just wanted to be a part of punk's buzz (which is dead now)
back to cena as a champion and your regularly scheduled programming


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

So it was a work.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

omg they acknowledge it :lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

"Divas Strike Back"??!!...OMG!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

People care about the divas? Since when?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

btw lol at people who said nash was better than punk at promos


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So.. nwo returns at NOC?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk was hilarious!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nash: Making this cool, shit again


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Punk loses his title, rematch, and gets beat up for weeks straight, no revenge. HHH gets pushed, you get punched and fired the very next show. Don't mess with the Game.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk was great. So was HHH. Nash was pretty lame.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

And with that Punks gimmick became stale and RAW returned to being shit again.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

That's it? This storyline seems to have failed. I hope they prove me wrong at NOC.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Is the firing the begenning of the NWO Part 3??


In 2011??? God, I hope not!


----------



## a2775073 (Sep 4, 2011)

that was a DISASTER! wwe is finished


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Tonight was Nash's best work.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Soooooooooo......I'm really hoping new things happen. 
It can't just be Mr. H's vs. Punk for nothing now. 
There's nothing to this storyline now.

Johnny Ace! Ok, keep that going then.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Nash looks like hell, but that was a solid opening segment.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JOHNNY ACE! this isnt over fellas


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> That entire segment was planned out roughly four hours ago.


That was really awful. That was one of the worst revealings of a mystery ever. 

What a waste of Kevin Nash to make him look like a retard and "fire' him. He was way over with the crowd, but had to follow a plan of set lines and it wrecked him. That's so stupid. 

Hopefully he leaves with Johnny Ace and forms a new group. That would rule.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Nash and Lauranaitis getting into that car just looked like a shit version of Batman and Robin in the batmobile.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

The limo no sold Nash


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa, that's not a Diva in the back of that limo, what are you doing Johnny?!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Air boom!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Air BOOM


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Nash is coming back.  Thank God.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> I'm pretty disappointed by that


Patience its a swerve just like when Mchmahon fired Austin and he turned up latter with a gun to his head and the whole nash sent the text thing I don't buy it nash is in cahoots with either Vince of Laurintius and they want to take over.

Speak of the devil Larintius leaving with nash  Intresting.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Uggghhh what a terrible music mix


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at these two happy-clappy fuckers.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash and Laurinitis....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I marked for Air Boom. Hate on it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at this random thrown together tag team.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok Evan bourne looks like a 4 year boy jumping for joy my god.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol air boom.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

what was that horrid sounding mashup


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

the goofy asses


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

that Kofi/Bourne entrance was beyond awesome


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AIR BOOM


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

If the WWE does it right this time around


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> That was really awful. That was one of the worst revealings of a mystery ever.
> 
> What a waste of Kevin Nash to make him look like a retard and "fire' him. He was way over with the crowd, but had to follow a plan of set lines and it wrecked him. That's so stupid.
> 
> *Hopefully he leaves with Johnny Ace and forms a new group. That would rule*.


Im thinking this, with Vince leading it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at nash hitting the limo

johnny acee


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, Mahal, i might get some points


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That opening segment made no sense. Started good, but Nash's lines made less than no sense. Do they actually read the shit they write before having it go live?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Since I don't really watch SD, I have no idea who this guy is.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh shit RIP AIRBOOM.


----------



## Ashlee (May 8, 2011)

Now we are treated to a Khali match, oh goody!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Khali and Mahal? Really?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wtf is Funkman upto?. Not necessarily NWO.. they can call it anything.. But i think Xpac or New age outlaws are coming back soon.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

:lmao hair and beard dye as a sponsor.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Nash was lame that segment... Oh god here come the most must see Tag team ever Khali and Jinder!!!!


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Mahal and Khali...*yawn*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BEST MASH UP EVER...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have never seen Jindar Mahal. Big dude.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked that Kofi and Evan tried really hard to make themselves look like a proper tag team during their entrance. Because their music sure accomplished fuck all.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Indians are going for gold.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh god Khali wrestling live on Raw. This is going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Air Boom vs Mahal & Khali?!? Really?!? :no:


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Finally get to see Jinder Mahal


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

now this is a real tag-team.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*yawn* it's Khali


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

the great kahli and jinder mahal vs kofi and bourne? this match will be boring as hell lol

wwe raw should start off with a really good match. not this crap.. this is why people change the channel and forget about raw


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Jinder Mahal on SuperRaw? Why?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

What a match fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Since I don't really watch SD, I have no idea who this guy is.


no one important


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> I marked for Air Boom. Hate on it.


It felt weird, but so did I. :lmao


----------



## Xplod55 (Aug 15, 2011)

so nash is fired :S ?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

khali wrestling :lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Winning™ said:


> Khali and Mahal? Really?


I'd rather watch OtungaCutty.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

If Khali jobs to these two tiny chumps.... smh


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol I got confused for a second


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well that was all-around confusing and boring.


Your sig for the fuckin' win. Best thing I've seen today.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

OH FUCK.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> This is one awkward promo. Mainly because the crowd is so shitty.


The crowd is not shitty! This angle is getting bored.

Crowd have come to see Jeoonnnnnnnn Cenaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Khali's sister must be ugly


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Soooooooooo......I'm really hoping new things happen.
> It can't just be Mr. H's vs. Punk for nothing now.
> There's nothing to this storyline now.
> 
> Johnny Ace! Ok, keep that going then.


Good point. Why is HHH fighting CM Punk now .What is their beef? DOUBLE SERVERSSZ?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is there a circus monster on a wrestling show ? :??:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dear God, Lawler's gonna wrestle tonight!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RAW SUPERSHOW! Goddamn, I just heard a mouse piss on cotton for that Jinder Mahal entrance.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Khali and Mahal? Really?


They are atleast better than Bortunga and GENESIS OF THE GENESIS OF THIS MOMENT THAT MOMENT RIGHT NOW MCIGUILLGUTTY.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sonjay dutt should join Mahal and Khali, thet would be an awesome stable :side: :lmao


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Lawler vs Otunga or Mcgillicutty.... the only way we win is if it's loser leaves


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Kobe Bryant said:


> If Khali jobs to these two tiny chumps.... smh


They've got more credibility than "Mr. Wrestling" Khali and his poor man's Sanjay Dutt


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Why is the raw GM stand still there?


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

Anarchy™ said:


> I'd rather watch OtungaCutty.


this


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

McTunga > Mahal & Khali


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk and Nash are together


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mahal and The Great Khali may be the only team more boring than Otunga/McGuillicutty.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Kofi is so over holy shit.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

WWE storylines, more plotholes than a ricardo rodriguez porno


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

I liked that segment - haters gonna hate.


WWE are finally building up a storyline over a period of time, rather than rushing it out.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Khali vs Bourne is like child abuse


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

:cuss:they want to improve the tag division with Mahal and Khali?! :cuss:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Evan opened a motorcycle shop? Info that's random as hell.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Come on Jinder Mahal! My WFF roster needs this.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, that's not a Diva in the back of that limo, what are you doing Johnny?!



"figure it out!" /johnny


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Somebody on the board needs to make the graphic: 

Back<<To The Future Endeavored


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

WHOOPS!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Holy shit. Tag champs win a non-title match? This is some wonderful fever dream, right?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SHOOTING STAR PRESS


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jerry Lawler wrestling? Fuck... Why would ANYONE want to see that?


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

yeah, Triple H just wants to face CM Punk beccause he makes fun of his wife.. that's seems ridiculous.

it should be if CM Punk wins he make decisions and create change in the wwe.


btw. that annoying chick at the beggining yelling "you suck" to cm punk really should shut up.. i think i still hear her screaming. she's annoying


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

well of course those two douchebags wouldn't go over the champs


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Khali if only that was a real life botch LOL.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

did kofi botch or was he supposed to get thrown over


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey Justin Roberts, their name is Air Boom, call them that.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Not a bad TV match, tbh. It was OK.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Somebody on the board needs to make the graphic:
> 
> Back<<To The Future Endeavored


why


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Kofi can jump very high, I'll give him that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Despite myself, I really like Airboom... although I cant help but feel that Kofi deserves better.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So the burial of Mahal starts. They are obviously pulling the plug on this angle as it hasn't even had time to get over. What a shame.

JR again calling that the Shooting Star Press..


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

pretty solid crowd tonight


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, that was short...


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Jinder Mahal stole my grandma's coat


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that was quick :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I want the KOW already


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ricardoooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

...bourne and kofi are the most boring, uncharismatic people there are.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

No heat


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

RICARDO

Hows that porn career coming?


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Ricardo 'The Fucking Man' Rodriguez


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Anarchy™ said:


> I'd rather watch OtungaCutty.


you will get to watch them when Cutty faces King


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

RICARDO!!!! FTW!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Ravensmash said:


> I liked that segment - haters gonna hate.
> 
> 
> WWE are finally building up a storyline over a period of time, rather than rushing it out.


This.

Definitely a faction forming with Nash, Johnny Ace, Vince and some others...gunna be epic, we just gotta be patient


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My boy Ricardo, and he is holding the WWE title


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man Bourne's move get people off their seats more than anyone.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I actually forgot that Del Rio was the champion.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Who's the guy with Ricardo?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

GOD HAS ARIVED........................... RICARDO RODRIGUEZ.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, Mahal shit sold getting hit. Fuckin A'!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

PORNSTAR RICARDO


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Kelly fukin kelly


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alberto and the porn extra!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

The next Ron Jeremy RICARDO THE ROD!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mahal and The Great Khali job. Now can the tag team break up?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The shooting star press really is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I knew the forum was gonna crash...


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Kelly fucking Kelly. Yummy.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

Good grief, Mahal has almost identical attire as Del Rio, and almost the same look.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he has his visa again then

divas match break time


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLL RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOO!!!!

Inconspicuous absence? He had to renew his visa, Cole. Uh-oh Divas snoozefest next, PISS BREAK!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

boring boring!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

It's too early for the piss break also known as a Diva's match. I haven't even finished a beer yet!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Finally, not a Bella in a diva match.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardos bow tie gets more heat than ADR


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KELLY KELLY


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

K2 is looking really good tonight.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

RICARDO


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Del Rio with the porn extra


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Stop showing run of the mill Kelly Kelly


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

LAWLER, YOU'RE WAY TOO OLD FOR HER!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Who's the guy with Ricardo?


a nobody


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at Kelly, she looks so sweet.

You'd never think she'd piss in a sink.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck I had high hopes for my WFF roster of Cena, Sin Cara and Mahal. Fuck you Khali


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Del Rio please save us!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah that promo was pretty boring. the match was good though


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Divas match.... Family Guy is on TBS guys


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, great. Kelly and Cole arguing over the entire next segment, while Lawler hurls lame insults at Cole and mildly disturbing come-ons at Kelly Kelly.

Meanwhile, there's a match or something.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I forgot Del Rio was champion.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

hazuki said:


> No heat


it was at backstage.. genius.

Punk didn't get much heat either earlier..


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope Kelly beats up whichever one wins.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ!

ITS TIME
ITS TIME
ITS PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve heel turn in 3...2....1....

Yes, she's going to beat Beth Pheonix.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Someone give Ricardo a banana


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _"I did it for The Rock_


LMFAO


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, great. Kelly and Cole arguing over the entire next segment, while Lawler hurls lame insults at Cole and mildly disturbing come-ons at Kelly Kelly.
> 
> Meanwhile, there's a match or something.


While 95% of the crowd waits for their nachos and bud light at the concession stands.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

VRsick said:


> ...bourne and kofi are the most boring, uncharismatic people there are.


Really :bs:


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Why would Del Rio not get out of the car himself if he was driving? Makes no sense. Love Evan Bourne though, he was great on Colt Cabana.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Divas match.... Family Guy is on TBS guys


 Great episode too


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> Kelly fucking Kelly. Yummy.


Indeed. Amazing how many people bitch and don't cheer for divas, it's like, how can you "boo" a girl that looks that good? I'd just clap and enjoy the eyecandy while it lasts.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'll put money on Cena fucking up Alberto's ride.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo "Mr. Bitches" Rodriguez has arrived.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Alberto del Rio said:


> it was at backstage.. genius.
> 
> Punk didn't get much heat either earlier..


You're right, he got cheered.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> it was at backstage.. genius.
> 
> Punk didn't get much heat either earlier..


Punk is a face =/


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Diva's match gunna grab a snack, But did happen to see kelly lookin hot, Nice ass too.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Indeed. Amazing how many people bitch and don't cheer for divas, it's like, how can you "boo" a girl that looks that good? I'd just clap and enjoy the eyecandy while it lasts.


agreed who wants a diva who can wrestle?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

LegendSeeker said:


> Really :bs:


when has either said anything entertaining on the mic...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> Oh, great. Kelly and Cole arguing over the entire next segment, while Lawler hurls lame insults at Cole and mildly disturbing come-ons at Kelly Kelly.
> 
> Meanwhile, there's a match or something.


Well better then Cole and Lawler sniping at each other and talking about everything but the divas match while Natty and Beth cut horrendous promos with the worst acting this side of a Ted Dibiase Jr. movie.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Divas match.... Family Guy is on TBS guys


It's the one where Lois kills Stewie!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Beth to beat Eve plz


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Freeloader said:


> Indeed. Amazing how many people bitch and don't cheer for divas, it's like, how can you "boo" a girl that looks that good? I'd just clap and enjoy the eyecandy while it lasts.


because most of us are gay.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Bobdoyle said:


> Someone give Ricardo a banana


I'd rather stay true to the original and have Kelly Kelly sucking that Banana, have Matt Stryker as the impressed teacher (He does get his dick out on the internet afterall) and have Ricardo watching from the sidelines.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Local ad here in Boston for a show in Melrose MA where I grew up: 

Advertised: 
Carlito
Paul Bearer 
Abyss
Kaval
John Cena Sr. 

Yeah no thanks. Why not just bring TNA along and make it a complete B squad?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Alberto del Rio said:


> it was at backstage.. genius.
> 
> Punk didn't get much heat either earlier..


he got mixed reactions

they still cheer when someoones comes on the screen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is gonna save this show, and you can quote me on that bitches!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

ha Pilkington advert "I've got no future I might as well be dying." Only for people with sky though. Can't wait for idiot abroad 2.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ricardo shall henceforth be known as

The Rod


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

AWWWWWWW MAH GOODNESS.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Eve Torres looks good to me.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Nick Swardson should be castrated for making that shit movie he's made.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwww my goodness


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I missed an Alcia Fox match? Damn man!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Eve gettin' the jobber entrance...wonder who's going to win?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh yeah, Eve is sure winning this one.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GLAMAZON


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Wasn't Eve given a waay better entrance theme the other week? What the hell happened to it??


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is horrible at commentary. Why do they keep trying it?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Beth must give Punk the greatest HJs, look at those biceps!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

kelly kelly is a fuck face.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

divas... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Beth is getting that Divas Championship at NoC.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Natalya looks good.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

I just....I just don't want this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Survivor Series should be awesome


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NATTIE OMFG!!!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth with Natty. SPLOOGE.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what is octobers PPV?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Convinced that Alicia took my advice and got her new weave done down at 125th Street.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

VRsick said:


> when has either said anything entertaining on the mic...


Yeah but they have great in ring presence...there matches are really exciting in my opinion. Watching Kofi count with the ref on the edge of the ring while Bourne gets the pin is a great thing to see. I think they have a good thing going with this team, just keep Bourne off the mic lol


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Kill her Beth


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

i'd hit natalya

beth can go fuck off.. manly


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*crosses fingers for a wardrobe malfunction*


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ever since Kevin Nash started appearing, Just for Men has been getting a lot of air time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow this is going to be amazing commentary....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ah crap, Natty on commentary. This will be worse then.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Holy Fuck. Tickets available Saturday? I need to get in on that. The Rock at MSG. FUCK YEA!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

You want ratings? Just put the camera on natalia this entire time. The 13 year old audience without computers will go through the roof.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh man, Natalya is hot. Wear more short dresses, please!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmmm.... One of Kelly's most hated enemies sits down and commentary, and Kelly is all smiles and laughing? This bitch sucks at acting.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I hope Kelly doesn't speak.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

beth to win plz


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve botch 30 seconds in.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Botch!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

im jealous of michael cole right now lucky barsted she's HOT


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

BOTCH. Way to go Eve!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Eve.....just turrible.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

five person announce team!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't ever allow Kelly Kelly to speak. Ugh.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

COLBY Cheeze Its Are the shit guys omg there fucking good.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Cole kisses men so sorry to get your hopes up on getting something more Nattie


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Christ Beth looks terrible in a skirt. Like some ugly mermaid.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

such bs :lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy botchamania in the ring. 

Instead of Diva's matches can we just have the "Girls on Trampoline" skit for 7 minutes?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Ahhhhh Shucky Ducky Quack QUACK*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

the fuck is nattie talking about? :lmao


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

michael troll


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Get 'em Nattie!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

natalya on the mic, wreck it


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Lord, Natalya is fucking HOT


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't want candy Natalaya I want wrestling


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

omg shut the fuck up


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

We work hard = We try but still suck


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Kelly shut up


----------



## JC Magnus (Apr 2, 2007)

Kelly sounds so artificial on commentary.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

EVE. <3


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Nataylia is gold right about now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Natalya is awesome. She's amazing as a heel.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't wait to grab some SS tickets. I hope they ban signs again at MSG.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It felt like ravaging through a fucking rainforest looking for my MUTE button there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> Hmmm.... One of Kelly's most hated enemies sits down and commentary, and Kelly is all smiles and laughing?


Send for the Man


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

This commentary is rough.
Kelly is embarrassing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thank God it isn't Kelly and/or Eve Vs. One or Both of The Bellas. 

Listening to Kelly though is painful. Yikes!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

for a sec i thought Kelly's voice was a tad bit manly...but i noticed Natalya was also on commentary


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Natalya loves vegetables.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I have ripped my left ear off of my head.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Geez that kiss from cole, This guy gets no pussy.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sick of this diva segment even earlier than usual. Awful.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ this entire segment.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GLAM SLAM


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

lol good one kelly kelly "you're a sorry excuse for... being here"


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Beth will win at NOC.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Beth botched her finisher


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this Divas promo is so terrible. I'm convinced the divas division cant do anything worthwhile.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god this is over.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I pray to god that Beth destroys Kelly at the PPV.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The blonde with the fake boobs telling us to eat our vegatables... 

Where's Nash to tell me to use my rogaine...


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Kelly Kelly is full on valley girl right now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know if the match or the commentary was worse.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Beth botched on the glam slam


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

alica fox is hot, but she sucks-it at wrestling.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I need some Booker T on RAW Supershow.

"......and it maybe vegetables!" :lmao:lmao:lmao

JR hates himself right now. :lmao
JR hates everyone at that table.:lmao
JR hates what's happening in his life.:lmao
JR hates that he came back.:lmao
JR loves that, that segment is over.:lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Natalya'th on commentary, thith ith gonna be thimply dethpicable!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"Sorry excuse for being here".

Thanks for coming, Kelly.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

wow was that a horrible botched ending or what?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I'm not even gonna front I would give Natalya the business


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

We are saved, K² is away from a microphone.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

i know im wrong but slutty nattie is kinda sexy. Fuck nattie is working that mic.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

"You're a sorry excuse for being here."

Damn, burn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Kelly is so stupid how could you forget Nattie was behind you


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Natalya and Beth are AWESOME.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Beth wins! She will take the title!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly just said 'You're a sorry excuse for being here'. Doesn't make any sense.

They called that match really well though... Oh no wait, they didn't call one move. Not even the finish.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

I was hoping to see Natalya beat down the Stinker more.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

kelly kelly going need a rub down.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

As happy as I am Beth won, I dread the thought of her having to carry some silver butterfly on her shoulder.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Divas of salvation? what they finally realize how retarded divas of doom sounded?


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

who is that annoying bitch that is screaming in the audience on raw? she needs to shut the hellll up!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

i'd rather watch ricardo in a porn than the divas division.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

killacamt said:


> I'm not even gonna front I would give Natalya the business


As would I!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I didn't even watch the match. I listened to the commentary and stared at my computer screen


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> The blonde with the fake boobs telling us to eat our vegatables...
> 
> Where's Nash to tell me to use my rogaine...


He's with Lawler talking about the anti-bullying campaign.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Did I hear cheers for Beth and Nattie? Being legit.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Just get rid of Eve. Please. It's just too much. Beth is doing all she can to get a good match out of her and here she fucks up two big spots including the finish. This. THIS is why no one cares about the Divas anymore. They just. Can't. Wrestle.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know if the match or the commentary was worse.


Both were equal. K2 sucks even more in the ring so I cant wait for NoC


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

this is ridiculous bring back bra and panties !


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

LOLNOTOPINIOATED.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

DESTINY


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Screw Alberto

WE WANT RICARDO


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

some people were born to be great

DELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL RIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

killacamt said:


> I'm not even gonna front I would give Natalya the business


HELL YES


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

is HHH wrassling tonight?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Natayla is a great heel. fuckin bangin as well.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Grass420 said:


> who is that annoying bitch that is screaming in the audience on raw? she needs to shut the hellll up!


There's no way she can keep that up all night or she's going to get signed as Vicky's lesbian lover.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Sisters of Destruction. Also, goddammit does Natalya have some thighs. OH MAH GOODNESS! SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK!

I wanna sop her up with a biscuit.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

I had a feeling Nash was gonna get canned


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Beth botched her finisher


no bro, the other girl did.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

kane and undertaker vs natty and beth in a match for the right to be the "siblings" of destruction. Although dunno why theyre called sisters of destruction.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Well that entire shit sucked.. Lost 10000000 viewers for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*2ML are pretty entertaining but they need to be more brutal.*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Cena "you cashed in a briefcase and got lucky"

CENA BERRYING MONEY IN THE BANK


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Anarchy™ said:


> As happy as I am Beth won, I dread the thought of her having to carry some silver butterfly on her shoulder.


Maybe somehow she'll bring back the Woman's title


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I want that ADR Destiny bit from that NOC commercial as a gif, pronto!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

The WWE needs to release Eve and quick. Get the title of Kelly Kelly, and move onto bigger things with the division. Kharma needs to come back ASAP


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Woke up to the end of a Keystone commercial, did I miss the diva's match... DAMN.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> no bro, the other girl did.


yeah, eve messed up! it wasnt Beth


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

That was the best divas segment in YEARS i loved it natayla is really hot btw i'm jealous of michael cole his a lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *2ML are pretty entertaining but they need to be more brutal.*


You are really sticking with that name arent you? :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fappin to natalya


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

The things I'd do to Natalya


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I don't know if the match or the commentary was worse.


Commentary. I feel bad for Natalya and Beth trying to get matches out these glamour models. It's sad, really.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Eve was never that great. I'm not sure why she's on air almost every week and others can't get any time at all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

NotAllThere said:


> Woke up to the end of a Keystone commercial, did I miss the diva's match... DAMN.


If you wake up to Keith Stone you probably have Herpes.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Can't believe you guys want Eve's hot ass gone. At least give her a part on the card where she comes out every week and booty claps.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

X-Static said:


> Maybe somehow she'll bring back the Woman's title


Since she's trying to restore the divas division, hopefully she will.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole Phelps said:


> That was the best divas segment in YEARS i loved it natayla is really hot btw i'm jealous of michael cole his a lucky son of a bitch


Tyson Kidd is the lucky son of a bitch


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DubC said:


> You are really sticking with that name arent you? :lmao


*Hell yeah I am.  It'll eventually get a Raw sign  

2 Mad Lesbians > whatever they are calling themselves right now.*


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

God Movement said:


> The WWE needs to release Eve and quick. Get the title of Kelly Kelly, and move onto bigger things with the division. Kharma needs to come back ASAP


That'd be horrible. Eve is the type of person that will work hard outside the ring. Kids love her and that counts as she and Kelly Kelly are the only credible babyfaced divas. She's not a great wrestler, but very good outside the WWE.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

RATINGS.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

who is watching bachelor pad?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well nice hint there king lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Drew...splooooooogeeee


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Drew McIntyre is still employed?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

omg the rocl


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DREW ON RAW


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Henry vs Orton is this week?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

omg Drew Mcintyre !!! on TV? CHRISTIAN


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

McIntyre back on Raw. YESSS


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Whoa, McIntyre sighting!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

DREW!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HE'S ALIVEEEEEE!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Rooooocky!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

The C-O-N-spiracy group is growing!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE ROCK AT SURVIVOR SERIES

MCINTYRE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

McIntyre cameo out of the way.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

King just gave it away , The Rock will be at Survivor Series


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

drew is alive!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

"hey drew get out of here you dont matter"


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Miz R-Truth Christain and Drew


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

lol Drew McIntyre....


just fire him already


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

whut? Who's this guy? Drew McIntired of not seeing him?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Christian and Del Rio being friendly.

Wow.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

The Conspiracy is getting to everyone


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Give Ricardo a banana please


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

DREW


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

RICARDO ON THE BACKGROUND. WIN.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, can Drew get some decent TV time? FFS.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

....ONE MORE CHANCE ??? STFU CHRISTIAN .


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So Del Rio interrupts a segment with the mega-over Christian, and the crowd gets downright silent. Ladies and gentlemen, there is your champion.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

ADR and Christian working together is sweet


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Drew McIntyre setting up his revenge on Mark Henry


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Drew, a guy no one can possibly care about right now, on TV after months yet we still don't get Raw is Ryder.

FACKING BOOLSHED.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

RICARDO !


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo holding the WWE title, i always knew he was the real champ.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

ricardo looks like a hermaphrodite


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ricardo smiling in background LMAO This guy is great. Not a terrible segment


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Damn, ADR can talk.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Just got in. What did I miss?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Looks like we're getting Christian vs Cena later


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Christian v Cena

spoiler

Cena wins


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL, Ricardo's smirk at the end.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

ADR is awesome. Fuck the haters. :lmao


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Lets be honest guys, no-on gives a shit about how many followers the Rock has, or whether or not Drew's on TV, when Ricardo Motherfucking Rodriguez just graced our screens.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

PORNSTAR RICARDO


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL CAMERA FAIL

and i now know this dude is out of that shitty show "The war at home".


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WELCOME TO TEH BERBS!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

irishboy109 said:


> So Del Rio interrupts a segment with the mega-over Christian, and the crowd gets downright silent. Ladies and gentlemen, there is your champion.


Everyone's too busy liking Ricardo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh and his prisons


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ricardo carrying the title is great. I have to say merging the two shows has been an improvement. God damn that film looks bad. Bring on CM Punk the movie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this undercurrent of paranoia is the best thing going today


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Christian and Alberto Del Rio are teaming? What?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

So who's going to see inside out?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

god, they couldnt even get the real movie trailer announcer.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Why do I sense an advert after this advert for HHH's new movie? It's like Adception.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MIZ! AND TROOF!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

My boy Miz.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who the fuck names their daughter "Parker" with "Posey". 

#Fail BOAT


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey look, Miz is wearing one of Vince McMahon's old suits.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

DA TROOF


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the two man conspiracy trip


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Da AWESOME Troof!!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Here wego


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Fucking adds


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> ADR is awesome. Fuck the haters. :lmao


co-sign.

Ricardo smirking in the background :lmao


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

who in the blue hell is parker posey? Is the sick dog line a road dogg hint?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

miz interfere's in punk/truth..other people come out all hell breaks loose, nash comes back


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

R truth and the miz, Hope this is good. Miz will interfere though..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

psx71 said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


We found out Nash sent the text himself. :lmao I don't know where we're going from here but this is getting more insane by the week. Then Triple H punches Nash in the face and says he's fired, then Nash is leaving with Laurinaitis. Kofi and Evan had a match and that's it from what I've seen. Granted, I'm in Canada so I'm 15 minutes behind.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I like buckys accent


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ricardo rodriguez bi-opic?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

And Cole has reached the point of organism. (Santino Joke before someone comments I realised you have to do this on ths forum because everyone is slow and looks for all the small issues)


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Christian and Alberto Del Rio are teaming? What?


Yeeeah, this just dawned on me... That feud of theirs... Hmm.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

When did Miz get so handsome? This is weird.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Isn't that Michael Bookreport co starring with HHH?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

HHH even buries the movies he's starring

PG 13


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Parker Posey was in Dazed and Confused so she gets a lifetime pass from me.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk/Truth next.

I expect a Steph cameo, for some reason.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

50/50 looks hilarious


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

50/50 doesn't look that good

but hopefully im wrong :side:


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

I miss R-Truth cutting promos.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Winning™ said:


> Punk/Truth next.
> 
> I expect a Steph cameo, for some reason.


I hope for a Steph cameo


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant lie ADR is really growing on me, I dont care how much heat the guy gets, He carries himself like a champion, And has all the tools.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope alberto gets a survivor gimmick


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Parker Posey was in Dazed and Confused so she gets a lifetime pass from me.*


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Parker Posey was in Dazed and Confused so she gets a lifetime pass from me.*


I sense a lot of lesbianism in you. Good film though.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

I might get Driver San Fransico, any good?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

VRsick said:


> kane and undertaker vs natty and beth in a match for the right to be the "siblings" of destruction. Although dunno why theyre called sisters of destruction.


all girls are sisters, duh.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Intresting night so far but Dolph, Swagger and ARI should get atleast one segement.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really need to stop having Punk come out twice.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

I want new material from Del Rio, and maybe I'll start liking him


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ads followed by sponsor read, follow by HHH ad, followed by more ads. Wonder why the ratings suck.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Hot damn though, Beth and Eve don't mesh well at all.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I swear to god.. 

WWE is going to change their name to #WWE.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh shit, Truth has a mic!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Why'd they change Truth's intro?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

here comes R-Truth, bros!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Truth gets more Heat than Alberto


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> hhh and his prisons


Maybe one day they'll do a segment with him at Alcatraz prison in SF, like they did years ago on a WCW PPV with Piper


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

LIL JIMETTE SIGN


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

guys, don't what? him!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh truth i love you so much


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

DON'T WHAT ME!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

King Kenny said:


> 50/50 doesn't look that good
> 
> but hopefully im wrong :side:


I heard from reviews that it was a great movie that did pull at your heartstrings


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr. Gold R Rtruth, A Good R TROOF


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

R-Truth loves those whats lol God damn i fucking hate them though


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Preach, Truth, preach!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Truth bout to shoot on Punk!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why isn't R-Truth talking to himself anymore


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> I sense a lot of lesbianism in you. Good film though.


*Just a bit? 



Truth is the reason I tune in on Monday's. The guy is hilarious. Must see TV. 

Punk being a troll is just icing on the cake.*


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

He's a good R-Truth


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That suit Miz is wearing is fucking awesome!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Miz with the suit!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AWESOME


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome Truth is Awesome


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

The Miz's goddamn suit is SO AWESOME.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

R.Truth's character development will turn him face sooner then later. I do not think WWE was careful enough about what they gave to him to say. He's too funny and not ruthless enough.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth should kill a fan in the ring. That would make me think he is a real talker.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

These "what" chants are horrible - one or two are fine, but when it's after every single pause? Completely wrecks any mood developing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great. Portray Truth as the ignorant one. Ugh.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

these guys are good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Love this pairing.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

truth/miz are great


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell was the point of that ramble? 

And Miz....that suit is awful. I'm no fashion guru, but damn man, lol. Pee Wee Herman wouldn't be caught dead wearing that thing.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Does Miz work at a Used Car Dealership on the side??


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

That suit is horrid


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is fuckin gold.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Truth learned so much from his childhood in the ghetto.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

that suit Miz has on is mothafuckin pimptastic


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Gold.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

#missionarymike


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

R-Truth playing the dumb *****. TERRIBLR


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Yay!!! Miz/Truth at NOC!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Airboom vs The Awesome Troof, niceee


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Miz and Truth are awesome!


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Please dont make Truth a full time Comedy Heel. OH YEAH give the Titles to Awesome Truth


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

These two are platinum together!

Really?
Really??
Really???


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

My, God that's an *AWFUL* suit!!!

Did the Miz rob Steve Harvey???


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Miz for WWE Champion. Guy is exceptional


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

AIR BOOM vs Miz/Truth @ Night of Champions


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

These two work well together


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have to agree with Miz....Air Boom is a dumb name, lol.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

tag title shots :lmao


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz is awesome.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Where are Miz's eyebrows?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh God


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL at Miz and Truth making fun of Air Boom!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Truth's fart reference XD


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

R Truth Hahahahahaha


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz/Troof vs. Air Boom?

quality match


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

These two are the best thing in WWE right now. :lmao


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Miz is the best on the mic. Right up there with Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth is the second best mic worker in the WWE.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

This match actually has potential.....if it goes clean.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz is one ugly bastard. I tell you what.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

miz plays off of truth very well


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great way to get Punk over...he better win this match clean.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha, these two are outstanding together. Funny stuff, without the use of a retarded comedic character (Santino...)


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Miz - Punk - Truth

Best promo guys atm, period.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

as funny as this "fake idiot" mic work is...Truth cant work the mic worth a damn.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

R-Truth and The Miz are genius. Never change.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao

Truth is FUCKING awesome


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I miss Punk's pornstar moustache.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Miz almost started laughing. 

Is The Miz and Truth the best thing going in wrestling today?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

"I just had an epipanaphy! CM Punk is about to get GOT!"


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao love these guys
of course has to be the dummy but w/e he plays that role superbly


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

IT'S CLOBERRINNNNNN TIME


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

cult of personality


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't _not_ side with Truth during this match after hearing that. :lmao


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Wow they are turning Truth back into a minstrel show but hey SOONER OR LATER A BLACK GUY WILL GET A WHC right?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

CM MOTHERFUCKING PUNK


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cm punk is over  crowd louder now


----------



## 3030 (Sep 9, 2009)

What a stellar pairing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

OHMYFUCKINGOD
Change
Mondays 

PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That was brilliant


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

It still amazes me how Truth went from zero to hero in a matter of months, from my least favorite superstar on the entire roster to now one of the most enjoyable guys on the roster... man, what a heel turn and a character change can do.


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz and Truth are entertaining.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HUGE pop for Charles Montgomery.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Vince must of let Miz raid his suit collection tonight.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

hahaha Truth is fucking jokesss!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz's suit is boss. come at me.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

"Change Mondays Punk"

Marked for the GI Joe Cm Punk sign. Bless that man.

Miz is really making me see Truth bearable at best.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

EBboy™ said:


> It still amazes me how Truth went from zero to hero in a matter of months, from my least favorite superstar on the entire roster to now one of the most enjoyable guys on the roster... man, what a heel turn and a character change can do.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Madden NFL 12 
Slogan should be:
We Don't Change.

Can't wait for some NFL 2k13 (HOPEFULLY)


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> Vince must of let Miz raid his suit collection tonight.


LOL


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Truth and Miz is gold.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

miz-truth is goldust/booker T type of epic and time for punk to pwn!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> HUGE pop for Charles Montgomery.


:lmao

desperate punk marks are desperate.

it wasn't huge by any means..


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> as funny as this "fake idiot" mic work is...Truth cant work the mic worth a damn.


lol whatever dude

And on another note, glad everyone is jumping on the Miz bandwagon, kid has serious talent.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> R-Truth playing the dumb *****. TERRIBLR


It works fine. Is it OK for white people to act dumb, but not black people or something? 

LOL ONLY WHITE PEOPLE CAN PLAY DUMB BLACK PEOPLE DOING IT IS RACIST ROFL ROFL

That logic, is what's actually terrible.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Huge pop my ass you could hear the two girls behind the table talking...


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

OMFG That suit The Miz is so fucking awesome, i need to find a way of getting my hands on it. Promo was fantastic as well, those 2 have so much chemistry on the mic together, they're like a heel version of Rock'N'Sock but funnier


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

The Tag Titles are relevant again.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

isn't this live when punk entered the ring the adds came on wtf ?


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

Truth never fails to crack me up.I am never quite sure what he will say next.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> Madden NFL 12
> Slogan should be:
> We Don't Change.
> 
> Can't wait for some NFL 213 (HOPEFULLY)


Them and Call of Duty. War... war never changes... neither does gameplay


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Loud Punk chants, yeeeah


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> It still amazes me how Truth went from zero to hero in a matter of months, from my least favorite superstar on the entire roster to now one of the most enjoyable guys on the roster... man, what a heel turn and a character change can do.


I completely agree. Yet i'm confused by how quickly they made him from that whole "crazy" angle to someone who's just plain witty. I'm really warming up to the guy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nash to come back, calling it :side:


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cena fans chant for cm punk now?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

also...if theyre trying to push Punk as a heel for NOC, why the hell are they pairing him with another heel here?


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> nash to come back, calling it :side:


:hmm:


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> It works fine. Is it OK for white people to act dumb, but not black people or something?
> 
> LOL ONLY WHITE PEOPLE CAN PLAY DUMB BLACK PEOPLE DOING IT IS RACIST ROFL ROFL
> 
> That logic, is what's actually terrible.


Please get off your high horse. We've seen the dumb ***** gimmick as many times as the rapping ***** or the savage one. Stop trying to use the whole Blacks cant be racist only whites can card that only morons use


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

loud punk chants


----------



## KO_ARTIST (Apr 30, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> nash to come back, calling it :side:


Maybe the new NWO forms now....

If not, I know something is going to happen right now


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk vs truth, 10pm mark, i expect at least 200k viewers lost. mark my words.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I always think people are going for a sharpshooter when I see that setup


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol at cole and Jr going at it...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

THOSE BOOBS ARE FUCKING EVERYWHERE


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

CAN. SOMEONE. PUNCH. COLE. PLEASE.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

its a good night indeed!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Michael Cole I swear to God I am going to kick my TV in if you keep talking!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

It seems such a long time ago that Truth and Punk wrestled a dark match at night of champions.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Lol at cole and Jr going at it...


Its really Vince and Jr going at it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Another raw with crickets in the crowd. I literally don't hear one person cheering. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*neon lights, Nobel prize...when a leader speaks that leader GETS GOT!*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Edgehead41190 said:


> CAN. SOMEONE. SHOOT. COLE. PLEASE.


Fixed


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Has R.Truth gotten fat?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

super shredder trending! LOLMANIA THAT IS AWESOME.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I sent the text to myself!"
"You're a poor excuse for... being... here..."
"Better than Jazzabell, or... whatever."

This has not been a good night.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> OMFG That suit The Miz is so fucking awesome, i need to find a way of getting my hands on it. Promo was fantastic as well, those 2 have so much chemistry on the mic together, they're like a heel version of Rock'N'Sock but funnier


^ I totally agree. I hope they win the tag titles.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish they would've kept that edge that Truth had when he first turned


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> Has R.Truth gotten fat?


He feeds on the tears of Lil Jimmies.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Michael Cole I swear to God I am going to kick my TV in if you keep talking!


I seriously don't understand how people can like this guy. Dude is annoying as fuck!


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I can't believe that Miz and Truth could go from my most hated to my favorite two guys in WWE. Face Miz and Truth suck but man oh man are they awesome when they go heel.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I love KingKenny sig! But good match so far, and i really like that suit miz is wearing.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

why did Cole not mention Mcintyre trending?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What the hell, it sounded like some girl in the crowd just got stabbed.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *neon lights, Nobel prize...when a leader speaks that leader GETS GOT!*


LOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JR, stop calling it a "Suicide LIKE Dive". Its a SUICIDE DIVE!!! That's the name of the move!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

[email protected] Miz casually walking away


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Hm, decent match. Nothing special. I don't think Punk likes working with Truth.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

looks like i get to cross that off my list


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

That shrill cunt is still yelling, goddamn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

my sig gets all the ratings


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz's tie screams Bahama business casual.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

what the fuck was that cole....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King Kenny said:


> nash to come back, calling it :side:


Maybe he's going to get X-Pac.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

If they lose viewers for this match I think we can thank Cole for a lot of it. 

Next week is Monday Night Football anyway.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he's going to get X-Pac.


I'm saying Road Dogg

I would mark if we heard the oh you didn't know.......................


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> my sig gets all the ratings



GOD DAMN IT


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Kenny said:


> my sig gets all the ratings


Yeah, who is that?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole needs to GET GOT!
Stop messing with JR. It would be different if they were bickering against each other cause they like different superstars, 
but it's just them taking jabs at each other, and Cole is over f'n doing it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"I'll tell you what I will admit, Cole, and this is going to be bigamy..."


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> JR, stop calling it a "Suicide LIKE Dive". Its a SUICIDE DIVE!!! That's the name of the move!


at least he called a move...Cole hasn' t said one word about the match!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Maybe he's going to get X-Pac.


They have to stop at the pharmacy first.


----------



## Grass420 (Jul 22, 2011)

if R-Truth wins we riot!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the chick screaming is wearing a black top i believe, front row


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Cole said World Wrestling Entertainment! FIRE HIM!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

That was a lazy looking single leg crab.


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

I would tap out but i'm thinking


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

I really wish Cole would shut the fuck up


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

basically no selling of leg work..

best wrestler in the world my ass


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler & Cole bicker.

JR "This has been an excellent match up"

Lawler & Cole no sell the comment & continue to bicker. 

JESUS!!!


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

If Ryder assists Otunga, and they form a faction with MMcG, and he gives them 'personality'.

I WILL MARK.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ok, I'll give Cole that one.
That was great rant. Seriously.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cole :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Prideisking said:


> Please get off your high horse. We've seen the dumb ***** gimmick as many times as the rapping ***** or the savage one. Stop trying to use the whole Blacks cant be racist only whites can card that only morons use


High Horse? That doesn't eve make sense. 

The comment was bullshit. It's racist if black people act dumb, but not if white people do? Horrible, stupid comment and nothing you say changes that. So if Miz was the one acting dumb, it wouldn't be racist because it's only racist if it applies to a black person? 

That's one of the worst fucking suggestions on this entire message board. :cussin:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If Nash gets X-Pac they'll never make it to the ring together.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Christ, I can't take much more of "Mitchell" Cole


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ punk's chops


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Michael Cole is back to douche who doesn't call the match this week, huh?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

where's Nash at?? you know it takes him forever to get to the ring


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

IM FLYING!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nap time!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Punk hurt...


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

God why can't Michael Cole shut the fuck up....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

killacamt said:


> I'm saying Road Dogg
> 
> I would mark if we heard the oh you didn't know.......................


Everyone would. Too bad that wouldn't make much sense. He has no relation to Nash.


DubC said:


> They have to stop at the pharmacy first.


LMAO don't pharmacies close earlier than regular stores?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

CM Punk's moves of doom...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very good match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*giggle* i totally heard punk tell truth to counter that gts


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I normally hate Cole, but I have to say, he's been pretty good tonight.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Go to Sleep bitch. PUNK!


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Has R.Truth gotten fat?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he has.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shocker, R-Truth loses to CM Punk.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GO TO SLEEP


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

TRIPS!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK WINS!!! HHH???


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Great Match, Punk's over, and here comes the game bitchesss


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

Miz's trousers are epic


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

OH SHIT.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is punk hurt?

hhh


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good Match and here comes the COO


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

They are making Punk the next John Cena. Overcoming the odds, a limited move set and boring in general


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Shit I hope CM Punk didn't just injure himself there.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fucking CM Botch with his Go to the Dentist finishers.

Only been 7 years Punk.. time to get it right.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I hope they don't put Punk and Truth together in a match again.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

HHH power walk


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Panther said:


> Cole said World Wrestling Entertainment! FIRE HIM!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE#World_Wrestling_Entertainment


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

They didn't really like Punk at 1st, but they came around after the match. I don't think he's gonna be the face of the company, but this kid is something special. Seriously though, please HHH whoop his @$$


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

HHH IS THE FUCKING MAN HOLLLLYYYYYYY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

not as many commercials tonight i feel like


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Change gon come loool


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H: You want change Obama, you got change coming your way


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

inb4 Last Man Standing.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

You want change Obama?! :lmao


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

CaptainObvious said:


> Shocker, R-Truth loses to CM Punk.


So you would rather Punk get pinned by someone who doesn't have a match at the PPV yet and has no part in the storyline?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Come on. He didn't go for the "Frankly my dear I don't give a damn!"


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That was a good, solid, old school style match.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

he called him Obama. Lots of laughs.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

hell in a cell...


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Did HHH call Punk Obama?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Smh heels can't win with cheating ?? wtf man. A nice low blow by r-truth then his finisher. Boom. SHows that miz and truth can work together and doesnt hurt punk one bit. but nope.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Screwjob....


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

hell in a cell?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

match is pointless


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

Nash and anybody else he feels like bringing to interfere at NoC, painfully obvious now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cerebral ASS-ASS-in, LOL!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Punk has hurt his left knee when projecting Troof from the third rope.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

SLEDGEHAMMER TIME FUCKKKKKK YESSSSS

BYE BYE PUNK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sweet! can't wait


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Basically a No Holds Barred match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NODQ really hhh, just gonna let Nash and friends come free.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Shit just got real


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

welp...we know punk's losing at NOC


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Awesome stips here.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck punk is losing


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

HHH to wrestle in his suit plz


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Well we know that HHH is going to win that match now


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

"You want change Obama?"

:lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, huge swerve at NOC....HHH is winning. It will set up a huge match at WM28.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow no DQ? Punk Wins HHH Resign hmmm?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that made it pretty obvious that somebodies gonna interfere at NOC


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cerebral ASSASSins :lmao


Wait what??? Why is this now some random stipulation. 
SOOOOOOOOOOOOO F'N RANDOM!
Punk is NOT winning now.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Glad Punk's losing, Trips is THE FUCKING MAN!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so punk's losing then?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

big kev is going to get into it and have HHH win it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Vince returning?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

And that just solidified HHH turning *heel *at NOC.


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

So they've basically done a stip that could have been meaningful in about 3 or 4 months time, 3 weeks after the storyline starts.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Well. Punk is definitely gonna lose then. There's no way Trips steps down yet, right?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Triple H won't resign, I'm not sure how this will end


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Confirmed Punk will win after HHH getting screwed over by Nash and Johnny Ace


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Nash interferes and gives Triple H the win.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Tyler Reks? They still employ this guy?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who the fuck are those guys.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Curt Hawkins & Tyler Reks still have jobs?!?!?! 

Whoa!


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

How does Tyler Reks still have a job?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Tyler Reks and Curt Hawkins???


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punk to bring Colt Cabana in as back up


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man. ADR just buryin' jobbers left and right tonight. It's funny, but also sorta sad.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I know I'm in the minority, but I'm hoping to see an old school Trips sledgehammer ass whopping at NOC (but Punk to go over course)

definitely a swerve at NOC now.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Hawkins and Reks sighting! Wooooooo


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Well Punk's losing at NOC but i'll be ok with it


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk is going to get screwed at the NOC


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Hawkins and Reks?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Reks / Hawins are "doing something"?

What?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Hawkins and.....Rex? The fuck? Hawkins is nothing without RYDER.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Reks, Hawkins and McIntyre are planning something? Who cares?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Where are the haters that denied Punk being over. He's over as fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

tyler reks gimmick change


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tyler Rekks & Curt Hawkins

who are they again?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

WADE BARRETT


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

Gotta love that smirk


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Damn, didn't realize Wade Barrett was that tall. Del Rio is 6'5"...Barrett must be 6'6"


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Del Rio's face. :lmao


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

who where those jobbers?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Fucking CM Botch with his Go to the Dentist finishers.
> 
> Only been *7 years Punk*.. time to get it right.


No. 10 years sounds about right.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Punk gonna win at NOC.. vince to come back!! Should be a epic match!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo holding the WWE title for the 3rd time tonight (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

My money's on HHH getting screwed by Nash & Johnny Ace.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

The WWE Channel


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

You tell 'em Way Barrah!


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

X-pac interferes thus starting a new corporation.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Alberto's my favorite wrestler now


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks at Del Rio forming an alliance against Cena. Interesting.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hawkins is sooo awesome


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

WWE Network?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cabana can shave his pubes now! #CurtOrSquirt


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

WWE Network, hmmmm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

YYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh shit WWE Network


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Nash, Punk, Lauranitis coalition.

Screw job on Triple a comin.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H makes every big moment so lackluster.

"KEVIN NASH!!!! you're fired."
"I CHANGED THE MATCH. AT NoC!!! it's you against me.
"THEY REPLACED YOU DAD!! with me.
"If you lose at NoC, YOU RESIGN AS COO! done.

C'mon now.


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Finally got that channel huh Vince!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE NETWORK


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE Network? 2012? What?


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I never thought that would come true.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I Dont think its a guarantee Punk loses..


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So excited that the WWE Network is happening.

Hopefully it doesn't flop.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, if H wins, CM Punk may get fired (doubt it) and if CM Punk wins, Triple H steps down? Not that amazing of a stipulation, but it's a start.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

The whole NWO thing will fit in nicely now, after HHH loses after interference, Nash and Ace take things over (maybe with Punk) recruiting other members.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

I like Wade but I just cant take him seriously. The way hes been booked, it's all talk and no walk. That's largely why his heat is all gone.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

WWE getting their own network. First i've heard of it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Del Rio has been fucking gold tonight, I don't give a fuck.

Plus, HHH is winning at NOC. It's not a bad thing for Punk since it will continue the story.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait, they had a commercial for a WWE Network? I leave my room for two seconds...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm assuming they won't put RAW and Smackdown on there.
But it will be an awesome channel, for sure.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Vince, Nash and Ace to fuck over HHH


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

looking forward to WWE TV


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Del Rio has surpassed all expectations. Great champion.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Christian, Barrett, Hawkins, McIntyre and Reks to form a stable and attack Cena?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie will interfere with Nash and Johnny Ace leading to them taking over the company.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Damn, is this board crashing because of the WWE Network commercial??!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

albero has a survivor gimmick


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Synyster626 said:


> The whole NWO thing will fit in nicely now, after HHH loses after interference, Nash and Ace take things over (maybe with Punk) recruiting other members.


Or maybe ADR is doing the recruiting for them :hmm:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Wade Barrett wins against Cena or someone, jesus he is used wrong.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

NO!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I wonder if Mick Foley is going to be the network representative :side:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Synyster626 said:


> The whole NWO thing will fit in nicely now, after HHH loses after interference, Nash and Ace take things over (maybe with Punk) recruiting other members.


yep, plenty of directions they can go with this


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

who is lawler tagging with?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

So if I'm taking that WWE Channel commercial correctly it APPEARS that it comes with Rumble, Wrestlemania, Summerslam And Survivor Series PPV's included. 

Depends how much it is..maybe worth it. 
IT SHOULD come with all of them.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Ace and Nash attack HHH at NOC and take over.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao otunga


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at the tits on Otunga.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh...god no.....Otunga and McGillicutty.....why do we still need them on RAW. They are the greenest frickin' wrestlers on the planet.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

"Nobody can concentrate when you're talking?" Like he can even hear king inside the ring.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

skyman101 said:


> Christian, Barrett, Hawkins, McIntyre and Reks to form a stable and attack Cena?


To be honest i would love that. Mainly for Hawkins, Reks and McIntyre to do something relevant like they should.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

JERRY THE KING LAWLER


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Incoming Mason Ryan!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at McGillicutty trying to act tough. Just so sad.


----------



## Ashlee (May 8, 2011)

This is the match I have been waiting for! OMG OTUNGA <3


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So Otunga gets in King's face because King said they were boring. And he decides to do this after losing two straight clean matches. Oh, THIS will get them over.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This shit again...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow this is some bullshit. Jerry fat ass Lawler against two jobbers with no future...


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Zack Ryder


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Where are Lawler's pants?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ryder on RAW!!!!!!


----------



## Jepo (Mar 6, 2011)

ZACK MOTHERFUCKING RYDER


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Del Rio has been fucking gold tonight, I don't give a fuck.
> 
> Plus, HHH is winning at NOC. It's not a bad thing for Punk since it will continue the story.


Del Rio+ Rodriguez= full of win .

I am really enjoying this raw.


----------



## Stone Cold 666 (Apr 6, 2007)

Oh my god, they're using Zack Ryder!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryder!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

wwwyki time


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ZACK RYDER!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RYDER BRO. 

WWWYKI


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This site might explode.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D ZACK RYDER


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Forum crash time.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Zack Ryder promo video FUCK YES


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Lawler teaming up with Zack Ryder?! Oh my god.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

ZACK RYDER


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

oh god


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good God, Lawler looks bloated. How dare he make fun of Vickie?!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

HOOOOLY SHIT!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ZACK RYDER

MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ZACK RYDER


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ryder!!!!! woo woo woo you know it


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Lawler and Ryder!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

OMGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!
I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!
I'M MARKING OUT!!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Woo woo woo. You know it!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

video package for Zack! FUCK YES!

WWWYKI


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

FUCK YES, RYDER!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

broskis broskis broskisssss


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WOO. WOO. WOO.

YOU KNOW IT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well things just got worse, now Zack Ryder is added to the mix.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

THIS IS THE BEST


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Uh oh


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

nvm


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOO WOO WOO!!!*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh god not this fucking clown.....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Ryder Revolution has officially begun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

omg this is incredible. Zack Ryder full screen so awesome.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Yes i don't have to riot this week, AWESOME


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Ryder getting a promo? What's going on


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

you all should be kissing hhh's ffet right now


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

It's finally f*cking happening!

WWWYKI!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LOVED IT!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Zack Ryder has become WWE's version of Eric Young.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

THIS IS SO FABULOUS!!! Zack Ryder video package > Punk/Trips/Nash


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hahah that was actually a good line by Cole right out of the package


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow hyping up Ryder NICE!!!! IM LOVING THIS AND BIG O!


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

WWWYKI sighting


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE THIS


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Woo Woo Woo.. Charlie Haas was better than this turd nugget.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

just broke the net, again


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Ryder and Lawler squash them.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ryder is so Attitude Era, it's not even funny.

I CAN DRAW MONEY. LOL


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

ZACK RYDER!!!!!!!

For a second there, I thought King was gonna say Morrison.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

ZACK MOTHERFUCKING RYDER!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Zack Ryder!!!!
The Ryder Revolution has begun!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Ryder is LAME


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

michael cole has already begun to bury ryder.....wtf


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

That was fucking awesome! Love that they're pushing this guy, fuck the haters.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

ITS JOBBERIN' TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIME!


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

came across Ryder's WWE 12 page and its quite sad that his greatest moment was defeating Cole. -_-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So Raw has finally found their new Santino.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Did anyone else notice it looked like Punk may have legit hurt his knee in that match? he seemed to be limping a little afterwards and not in a 'selling' sort of way and seemed a little off on the mic like he was worried about it. Hope i'm wrong.. maybe thats why the sudden match change though? its easier to have punk lay there and get beat up by kendo sticks and shit in a No DQ match if he's hurt than try to wrestle a normal 20 minute match.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm telling you, The Big O needs to be signed as Zack's bodyguard. 
The Big O is platinum on the mic!

I can't believe how much hype Zack just got from that awesome video package!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol if they lose & Ryder eats the pin.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

why the f are some of you guys having orgasms over ryder.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not a fan of Zack Ryder but I like what they're doing with him


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

COLE STFU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Zack Ryder going bald? Lawler sucks, all he does is punch


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

a video package and a match on raw

ARE YOU SERIOUS BRO?!?!?!?

WWWYKI


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dang.

Lawler just did a dropkick


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I'd love if Vickie was on commentary now.

''Look at him waddling around the ring!''


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Fully expecting a troll here and Ryder to get pinned


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

King throws great punches, some of the best ever


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO they actually won. Awesome.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Rough Ryder FTW!! WWWYKI!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8*D HIS OVER 8*D


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Oh god not this fucking clown.....


YOU SERIOUS BRO?!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

otungicutty officially DEAD

thank you trips!
thank you trips!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga/McGuillicutty are now jokes.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

RYDER WINS YES!!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder wins on RAW

WOO WOO WOO!!!

*back to the game*


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

rider/lawler for tag champs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ZACK RYDER WINS A MATCH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So sad for the New Nexus castoffs.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lovin the tag team action on raw

Edit: that sounded kinda dirty


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Anybody think that tag-in was so symbolic?


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ryder wins clean....ON RAW?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Great crowd


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Annihilus said:


> Did anyone else notice it looked like Punk may have legit hurt his knee in that match? he seemed to be limping a little afterwards and not in a 'selling' sort of way and seemed a little off on the mic like he was worried about it. Hope i'm wrong.. maybe thats why the sudden match change though? its easier to have punk lay there and get beat up by kendo sticks and shit in a No DQ match if he's hurt than try to wrestle a normal 20 minute match.


Not sure if it has any connection to the new stips for the match, but I did notice what you're talking about. Hope he just tweaked it a little and will be okay in no time.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Bella Whore's appear....Hey the really boss is behind Del Rio

RICARDO!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolph Brazzers


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That was quick


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

OTUNGACUTTY GOT BURIED BY RYDER. 

LOW.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

OMG Ryder is unfunny and average as fuck in the ring. What the hell do you people see in him?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

holy shit, zack was the guy who made santino write-off his motor! book it


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> Did anyone else notice it looked like Punk may have legit hurt his knee in that match? he seemed to be limping a little afterwards and not in a 'selling' sort of way and seemed a little off on the mic like he was worried about it. Hope i'm wrong.. maybe thats why the sudden match change though? its easier to have punk lay there and get beat up by kendo sticks and shit in a No DQ match if he's hurt than try to wrestle a normal 20 minute match.


Agreed man and did you see CM Punk? He's defiantly on steroids.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ryder getting over from hard work and initiative!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Everyone's favourite Lithuanian male stripper, Dolph Ziggler!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Otunga/McGuillicutty are now jokes.


They weren't already?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

It's time for them to build Ryder up.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Bella twins hungry for del rio? Fuck it, i'm sold.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ Ricardo checking out The Bellas.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Bellas all over ADR... lucky man.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett/Ziggler/Christian stable against Del Rio?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo to make a porn with the Bellas, book it!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

fuck yeah. Ryder gets the w.

ADR's twinning :agree:

:lmao Ricardo wink>>>>>>all


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

It's good that we're seeing more of Ryder.

Also, please stop putting Jerry Lawler in matches. Thank you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

haha bellas


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Ricardo is shooting a porn with Del Rio and the Bellas


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ricardo better be in that porno with the bellas, not an extra!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo da BOSS


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anybody understand what ADR is saying?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

so ADR gets Daniel Bryan's sloppy seconds?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Look guys, it's Borton.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio: "Hey Ricardo, you take the Ugly Bella while I'll nail the hot one". 

Ricardo: "I'm too busy boning Hornswoggle".


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I love ADR. This backstage politician gimmick against Cena and Orton is fantastic. How the hell is he not over?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I love this raw Punk Ryder and Ziggler thank you wwe


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Ricardo with the wink at Ziggles.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

Someone needs to make a .gif of that wink Ricardo just did.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

The Bellas should be called "The Talent Suckers"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Wow Bellas all over ADR... lucky man.


Yeah, he can have sloppy 30ths of the various guest hosts that Raw had


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fella


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuck it. I like Del Rio somewhat now.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, this has been an entertaining show.* Nothing has been bad at all.* Even Truth was bearable for me.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I marked for ryder


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear to God if I see a "Ryder- Future World Champ?" thread....


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Bella Whore's appear....Hey the really boss is behind Del Rio
> 
> RICARDO!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0pbT9lVFag&list=FLVODlTVKBsGf0FXU7qyytXA&index=8&feature=plpp


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I wonder who Orton is wrestling against tonight. I was kind of hoping Ziggler would be up next.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Great, stupid ass Borton coming out...time to change the channel.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ricardo definitely fucked the bellas and told ADR About them.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Del rio has a survivor gimmick his my favorite superstar now


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't understand, if the Bellas don't want to be seen as joke then why do they continue to act as arm candy. There's a reason why people call them a joke, they should really come to this realization to save themselves from utter embarrassment.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Bellas pop off on Twitter about being worthy wrestlers and start a huge ruckus... only get used on Raw to massage Alberto Del Rio's chest. I was too optimistic about this.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Be a Star Fella


----------



## valentinedivine (Jun 1, 2008)

the only good thing about these del rio segments we've been seeing tonight is ricardo being a creep in the background lol


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

You know it is kinda stupid having Sheamus do the "anti-bully" campaign after he spent the last two years playing a BULLY.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Ricardo winking was awesome


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

wwwyki. I wanted JR to do "Ryder wins Ryder wins Ryder wins." Shame.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> I love ADR. This backstage politician gimmick against Cena and Orton is fantastic. How the hell is he not over?


I know. I like that he's stirring up a bit of trouble. . .


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> Del rio has a survivor gimmick his my favorite superstar now


:lmao


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, this has been an entertaining show.* Nothing has been bad at all.* Even Truth was bearable for me.


Nash was bad. Other than that I agree with you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fella


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

JDman said:


> Great, stupid ass Borton coming out...time to change the channel.


That's exactly what i thought, what a momentum killer. Going from mega entertaining stuff to...randy orton ...vomits...


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Del Rio is awesome i dont get why people talk shit


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

ADR should come out with the bellas. It'd give him more heat probably.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone notice how cm punk is so roided up tonight? jesus christ


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

IM lovin this show,VEry good so far imo.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

enjoying raw so far.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

How epic would be it be if everyone Del Rio talked to came out jumped Cena?


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

ADR is great tonight, really beginning to live up the hype :gun:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton vs. Triple H. That would be great since Triple H wouldn't lose.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I swear to God if I see a "Ryder- Future World Champ?" thread....











http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/572489-zack-ryder-future-whc.html#post10270370


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Dolph, Wade and Christian to beat down Cena ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus reportedly said to the kids off-camera "Fellas, if any of you have a bully, don't worry. OIL FOIHGT IM."


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> stable


I dont think WWE remembers what one of those is


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Please stay on SD! Orton, no one wants to see you on Raw ever again. 

Ever.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

I hope they don't shout out his name while their doing it.....but of course they already know that....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> By the way, this has been an entertaining show.* Nothing has been bad at all.* Even Truth was bearable for me.


Kelly Kelly on commentary begs to differ.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Anyone notice how cm punk is so roided up tonight? jesus christ


fpalm


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Solid_Rob said:


> Anybody think that tag-in was so symbolic?


Verily so. Maybe they really are giving him a chance.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> How epic would be it be if everyone Del Rio talked to came out jumped Cena?


I'd be more interested in a Barret/Ziggler/Christian stable forming. Three men with one common interest.

Del Rio can fend for himself.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

drinking beer, watching raw stream 3:16 means I am going to pass out.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RKO


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Im surprised. Del Rio has been less annoying than usual. Good Raw so far.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

lol at Ricardo winking at Ziggler.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

These backstage segments are really helping Del Rio. Him mentioning Wade getting buried last Tuesday made my night.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Orton vs. Henry is now official.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

orton vs swagger?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Push Ricardo


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone notice how steroided up cm punk is?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

lol Slater!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck Orton is going to kill Slater.


----------



## Ashlee (May 8, 2011)

SLATER <3


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I can't stand Randy Orton but he had a decent match last week. Hopefully this match is just as good. And damn, he's pretty over.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Heath Slater? What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Heath fucking Slater.....seriously?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at that "Release The Viper" sign. 

Oh the double meaning of it is beautiful. 

Heath Slater = Worst theme song EVAH! lol.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL CROWD


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

GINGER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Orton vs Heath SLater, oh i cant imagine whos going to win this :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is there a fucking need for Orton on Raw? 

No. It's like putting A1 Sauce on the tables at Arbys.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao

Heath Slater


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

IT'S THE WOMAN BEATER


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I HATE YOU HEATH SLATER!

HEATH SLATER I HATE YOU!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Slaters gonna slate


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LMFAO WHAT THE FUCK

ARE YOU SERIOUS

WHAT


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL Heath Slater??/what??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What is this goofy garbage that's used for Heath's music.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Orton vs Slater?

Squash match.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

rko vs slater??? gtfo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

YES. SLATER!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Heath Slater? Hide your kids, hide your wife.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The fuck is this fuckery?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

wtf? Heath Slater?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL! Slater jobs to Orton.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOW!!! Get ready to do the J.O.B.!*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

ahahaha

They couldn't find a better opponent for Orton besides Heath Slater!?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao HEATH SLATER 8*D


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

POOR Slater


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Loool 1 min match right here


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL Heath


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Do I smell berries?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Heath Slater? lol

This should last no longer than 2 minutes!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

no offense to the Slater marks on this board, but Orton deserves a better opponent


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, a smackdown match on Raw... fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did Roberts say "partner"???


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE STROKE

:lmao heath slater./..his theme :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh no


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Slater vs Orton really


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Jobber gonna job baybee!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Orton v. Slater? EPIC MATCH, DUDES.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Now THAT is a quiet crowd.

The WWE would like to wish Heath Slater the best in his future endevours (TM)...


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

ITS JOOOOBERIN TIIIIIIIIIIMMMMEEE


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Slater's going to get destroyed


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Real competitive match up here.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Complete non-reaction for Slater


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lmfao Slater?...really?!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Squash match!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What the fuck was wrong with Black or White for Slater? Welcome to Jobberville, Slater.

By the way, kinda got too excited there. Besides Kelly's commentating and having to see Former New Nexus, this RAW has been great. Miles better than last week.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

zack ryder is the top trend on twitter....bbbrrrroooosssskkkkiiiii


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

wait I'm reading about the first segment....

"He said a lot of people go in and out of his office on his regular day, but there's one guy who went in and out of his office at the exact time Nash received a text. He said Nash knows what he knows; the guy who sent that text from his phone to Nash's was Nash."

WTF? Nash sends himself a text message?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I was on the Slater train until I heard that music. He has no chance anymore. :lmao :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMSRB....the r can be whatever u like


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> You know it is kinda stupid having Sheamus do the "anti-bully" campaign after he spent the last two years playing a BULLY.


He learned his lesson!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Raw just turned into 1994 Wrestlemania Challenge!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

5 Stars

MOTYC


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton has been wrestling alot of late, i hope he does not get injured.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

so they are serving Slater `s ass on silver plate to Orton, squash match much?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao orton


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

With unemployment at an all time high, Heath Slater is taking all the jobs.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SPINEBUSTER


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

fpalm Heath? C'mon Orton's leg is thicker than the fella's torso.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Fiasco said:


> Real competitive match up here.


Wonder if he'll last longer than Barret did against Cena on Tuesday.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ron Weasley is really letting Orton have it, huh?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Are you surprised by the silence? Most don't know who Slater is.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

One Man Job Band


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love you JR, but if you even say Double A and Heath Slater in the same sentence again I'll have to hurt you.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Slatebuster!!!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Slater getting offense vs Orton?

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> LOL at that "Release The Viper" sign.
> 
> Oh the double meaning of it is beautiful.
> 
> Heath Slater = Worst theme song EVAH! lol.


it's a triple meaning... two meanings of release and one innuendo....


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Winning™;10270468 said:


> What the fuck was wrong with Black or White for Slater? Welcome to Jobberville, Slater.
> 
> By the way, kinda got too excited there. Besides Kelly's commentating and having to see Former New Nexus, this RAW has been great. Miles better than last week.


I liked black and white too. This new one sucks


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Orton has been wrestling alot of late, i hope he does not get injured.


Me too. He's about to take down the chick from wendy's.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

RKO!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Orton's tattoo sleeves are awesome


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

SLATER'S GONNA SLATE.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice set up for the ddt.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

For christ sake why are they actually making a match out of this, thought this was gonna be a 5 sec match of signature moves


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

OMG Randy won. I didn't see that coming!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Of course the boring talentless fucker wins....Orton is worse than Cena.

Almost.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

OH MAH GAWD. WHAT AN UPSET.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Squash match for Orton. Thanks for playing Slater.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

COLOR ME SHOCKED.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT AN UPSET


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao at Slater gettin' pwned. Orton didn't even break a sweat.

I'm sure Barrett's happy somewhere.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Bobdoyle said:


> Slater getting offense vs Orton?
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK


is he raping Orton


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So...a job match because they realized they've been pushing Henry as a devastating monster and don't want it to be a WTF moment when he jobs to Orton at NOC?


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Total Job, =D


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Welp, Slater can permanently stay on Superstars now.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No Sexual Chocolate


----------



## BlackLevisa (Jul 31, 2011)

One Man Rape Band just got rocked.


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> Me too. He's about to take down the chick from wendy's.


Ahahaha genius.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

he rushed back from paris for that?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Didn't see that coming

The WHC winning vs Slater? Such a shocker

5 Star Match


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

cena slayed rock smhh


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao CENA and RYDER again


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Lol at Cena's crappy shot at the Rock.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Huh, I think Cena just took a shot at me and MY Youtube vids, lol.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

lol Cena taking a terrible swipe at The Rock


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Cena taking a shot at the Rock lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Fuck Off Cena....taking up Ryder's TV Time....Go Away


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol the rock


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

ITS FOR THE ROCK! LOL


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Heel tease?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hilarious though how the crowd just died when Slater made his entrance. And lol, Cena taking a shot at The Rock.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

nice shot at The Rock Cena, too bad he will own your ass at Survivor Series


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CENA taking shots at rock oh boy


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I get the feelin Cena is about to get Nexus again


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol Rocky shot :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena took a dig at the Rock. haha


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow a Rock shot from Cena.

Why am I surprised?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

What kind of an idiot does taht? Heh, got me Cena.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i do wonder what idot wears sunglasses inside


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ROCK OWNED AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cena in RyderVisors XD


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Man, I did NOT see that coming. I thought Slater had it for sure.

/sarcasm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

the crowd had no idea how to react when Cena called Ryder an idiot :lmao 
proof a heel turn would do wonders


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Rock

Umad?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Really Cena? Was that suppose to be a dig at the Rock?


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cena still taking shots at the Rock oh boy. However that was corny it was kinda funny


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Slater got more offense on Orton than Barrett did on Cena! :lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Can someone gif that please?


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

Winning™ said:


> Really Cena? Was that suppose to be a dig at the Rock?


either him or rick the model martel


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

YO EVERYONE, GIVE ME REP PLZ &&& THANKS


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I LOL'd at Ryder's sad face when Cena didn't accept his glasses.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ryder Has a ton of charisma, i love this guy.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

DubC said:


> ROCK OWNED AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH


And what about wearing a cap indoor...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Glasses indoors is still better than bright red shirts imo. idiot


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> I love you JR, but if you even say Double A and Heath Slater in the same sentence again I'll have to hurt you.


Your sig needs Angle's latest mug shot.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

1 Zack ryder video package, 1 Ryder segment and 1 match + 4 or 5 promos with Ricardo holding the WWE title and a two man conspiracy trip mic time if Maryse was on RAW this raw would be the GOAT.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> Fuck Off Cena....taking up Ryder's TV Time....Go Away


lol really? If anything being with Cena is a good thing for Ryder.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Rock Sunglasses


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Pasab said:


> And what about wearing a cap indoor...


Fact: Both Cena and Rock are hypocrites.

Fact: The Rocky and Cena marks lap it all up like dripping semen.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

damn im a Rock fan and I found that funny. So many people hating on Cena for no reason right now


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> The Rock Sunglasses


Sunglasses + Via satellite? --TROLL FACE--


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

I wear glasses indoors...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pasab said:


> And what about wearing a cap indoor...


LOL


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena is obviously taking a dig at Bono. Cena vs. Bono needs to happen at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena cant even raise an eye brow.. what a loser!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Orton definitely had to be the next big DVD project for them. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

JDman said:


> Of course the boring talentless fucker wins....Orton is worse than Cena.
> 
> Almost.


Haters strike Again . Can't wait for Orton's DVD Tommorow wooooooo!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Orton's dvd is a must buy for me.


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

cena actually made me laugh
time to cross that off my wwe list 
(my 2nd cross off of the night guys are you proud of me)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ITS THE CHOICES


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

rock appearence


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Was enjoying this Raw until they played that fucking godawful shit song they call the Smackdown theme song. My night has been partially ruined.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who is Cena facing? I don't even know.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God, he's so....ugh.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

It's a Cena crowd alright.

Cue the WORST CROWD EVAH!!!!! posts.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Wow, Cena has fans again. Amazing how it goes from week to week with this guy and whether or not he gets cheered or booed.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He's getting booed so bad.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yay cena !


----------



## CMojicaAce (Jun 28, 2011)

GUYS GUYS GUYS you got it all wrong. It wasnt a shot at the rock. It was a shot at Tazz


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*fist pumps*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BUY MY DVD OR I'LL GO TO THE PAPERS!-Randy Orton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena is awesome.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

BOOOOOO THIS MAN


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Midwest is always Cena territory. Are you surprised?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

lol... booo


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Fuck Off Cena! Ricardo is the man!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fuck cena is ON TONIGHT


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Zack Ryder Trending WWW YFKI!!!! Oh god here is Cena... Ricardo yes!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Billy Kidman said:


> *fist pumps*


I like that #thingsthatdontmakesense is just above #WWE Network.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo is the best fucking thing in WWE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RICARDO


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

tatu?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Ricardo is going in, big time. Epic shit.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

YAY RICARDO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My N!gga Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ricardo looks like Gomez Addams only creepier.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

WWE Creative Twitter said:


> Yes, WWE Network is official. Twenty four hours of nothing but WWE programming. You're welcome, friendless virgins.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo is fucking awesome. and so is ADR, hahaha.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck off Del Rio. We want Ricardo.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Those rims make that Audi.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

damn, ricardo got uninterrupted by music and honking


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> *fist pumps*


this makes me happy


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Ricardo > Cena


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Why do you guys love RR so much?


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

atleast cena was entertaining tonight
hes just god awful in the ring i never hated his mic skills 
except for when he cracks a diaper joke


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Why is Jared Leto the Boss?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo is the next big thing fact


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

What is this guy saying? I do not speak mexican, ok?


----------



## carribean_cool (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to see Cena become a heel. It might be extremely hard for him, but it'd definately be an interesting storyline. Who knows, might even be worth while.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Why do you guys love RR so much?


He does everything like a boss.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a 1080P HD set and the Raw set still looks blurry and like garbage. It's worse at the show. What the fuck am I missing here?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Tedious said:


> Why do you guys love RR so much?


Cause he was in a porno


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

What is Del Rio protecting Cena from exactly?!?!? Oh nvm.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NEW FACTION?

EDIT: never mind lol


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Ricardo is the next big thing fact


That also works as a porn joke


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Funny thing is, ADR is protecting Cena by not being down there.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

vickies boys - nice name for a stable


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

burried, the entire mid card!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Cena's getting OWNED, oh wait here comes the cavalry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Set up for a tag match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus & John Cena are friends now? When did that happen?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CENA got backup?? 4v4 Tag match


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Ziggler and Swagger working together?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

27 man tag match to close the show, playa playa!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Oh hell yeah!! Huge 8-Man Tag Match coming up!!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

woah, awesome! ADR's alliance vs. Cena and his guys


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The Rudos of RAW. This is fantastic.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

did Cole just say the great white?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Setting up Survivor Series?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh lord


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck is this supposed to be setting up for?


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

8 man tag coming up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Teddy Long gonna anounce a 8 man tag match :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

cool.cool.cool.

Lol wut? 

For a second I thought Riley turned heel.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

AND NOT A SINGLE FUCK WAS GIVEN THAT DAY....UNTIL SHEAMUS ARRIVED.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

TAG MATCH HOLLA HOLLA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Teddy Long to make a tag match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH TIME!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ugh...8 Man tag for the main event....GOD GO AWAY TEDDY LONG!!! JUST GO AWAY NOW!!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Why did Swagger come out?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Tonights main event will be a tag team match!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH 8*D


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Hold up a minute playas. He's here


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''WE GON' HAVE OURSELVES A TAG MATCH!''


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

John Borrison.

Uh uh, tag team man Teddy


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

TAG MATCH INCOMING


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Hold up playazzz


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I have never marked so hard hearing ADR say rudos


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WAIT A MINUTE, PLAYA!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

LMAAAOOOOOO
just in time to make the tag match


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

T Lo to make a tag team match


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

of course teddy shows up. a tag match needs to be made


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

mack militant 

PLAYA PLAYA PLAYA


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Lmao, FUCK OFF TEDDY


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Another shitty tag match.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

8 man tag


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok WWE whatever happened to Dolph and Swagger being at odds? A week later and they're working together??? Thumbs up for continuity!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

WE GONNA HAVE A................................. TAG TEAM MATCH!!!!!!!!!! Holla holla!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh Wade how far you've fallen.
You used to have control of a whole group and have them do what you want.
Now you're doing dirtywork for others.


AHHH HOLD UP PLAYS!!! IT'S TIME FOR A TAG TEAM MATCH YA'LL!!!!
HOLLA HOLLA!!!


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

wait why is Cena the number one contender?


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TAG TEAM MATCH INCOMING!!!!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

JOMO NEW PANTS = NEW PUSH BABY 1!!


----------



## heyimacrab (Sep 5, 2011)

wtf but sheamus is a heel why is he helping cena? the fuck


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL TEDDY TO MAKE IT LMAO!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

STRAIGHT UP.....8 MAN ELIMINATION TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope Riley's the 1st guy eliminated!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

and now....to close the show...a match with ...the Undatakah!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bobdoyle said:


> That also works as a porn joke


I know


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

600 man tag team match. Ruling the World. Worst man event in the history of monday night raw.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Elimination style?!!?! YES!!!


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Shit is so predictable


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Another tag match from Teddy!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

this is terrible.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This feels like an opening segment. 

So wait? There was no main event before this?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Morrison finally promoted to Raw. They had him meditating in the palace of wisdom for a while.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys won't believe this, but Teddy Long just made a tag match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

FUcking LOL Tag team alert


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool match. Sadly it will be too short though. Like 15 min too short.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

8 man tag match? Just filler.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why not make it a tornado tag match, that would more entertaining


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Shouldnt making matches on RAW be upto the anonymous general manager? oh wait were suppose to forget he exists arnt we?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I like Nick Swardson, but that Bucky Larson movie looks fucking retarded


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

let me guess....Cena will be the last one standing and win the match


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

The show was fine without Teddy Long.

The Great White is a pretty cool nickname for Sheamus.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hold up playa


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

TAG TEAM MATCH :lmao Somebody backstage is mocking Teddy writing this shit.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This is getting to be some of the most ridiculous bullshit I have ever seen.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Who didn't see that coming as soon as Teddy Long's music started playing?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Long for that predictable announcement. BTW, good job on naming the wrestlers in the match.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wait, what was the point of that leap Morrison did?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Should be a good tag team match though


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Awful last 30 minutes for this week's raw .


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

600 man tag team match. Worst main event in monday night history.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

"Hold on playas I got a huge annocement tonights main event is gonna be....A TAG TEAM MATCH holla holla featuring THE UNDTAKA and KRISTEN.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell? There's like not even 10 mins to go on RAW.

Expect to see some burials here.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Apparently that WWE NEtwork has been approved.....


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I though Ziggler and Swagger were feuding?? and what the fuck is Riley doing there??? this is some bull shit...i want another punk/hhh/nash segment before this is over


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Also, Christian has now been involved in 3 straight main-event matches. I guess this means he won't be shipped back down to the midcard?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Wait, what was the point of that leap Morrison did?


It's all he knows how to do.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

heyimacrab said:


> wtf but sheamus is a heel why is he helping cena? the fuck


Sheamus has been a face now for the past month.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lmao this is getting to be ridiculous Teddy long lol, this has to be a mockery.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

And their tag team partner...... THE UNDERTAKAAAAH!! HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Tag team match? Unpredictable Teddy Long is unpredictable.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

TankOfRate said:


> Wait, what was the point of that leap Morrison did?


What's the point of 90% of the moves wrestlers do?

Jesus, the blind Morrison hate aroung here.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see the botchmaster... :happy:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrison/Swagger will be out first.

Cena and Christian the last two. Cena pins Christian. Furthers a potential feud for those two.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Barrett better be the last guy eliminated >_>


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Does anybody else hear that screaming lady in the crowd? Yeah, she can go die in a fire.

This is PG-ass crowd. They cheered like little girls when Cena and Orton came out.

As far as this "main event," I predict an easy win for the faces, followed by some altercation involving Del Rio and Cena. #BORING


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

elimination rules ? better than a regular tag match



TankOfRate said:


> Wait, what was the point of that leap Morrison did?


can't pass up an opportunity to show off the Parkour.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Lawler, none of us knew what elimination meant.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

lets go SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i always laugh how fast Teddy comes out and makes announcements.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Apparently that WWE NEtwork has been approved.....


the Question is what does it include and it's price tag? 

If it's $15 a month and you get say 7 of the 13 PPV's=worth it. 

If you get NO pay per views-Not worth it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN IN THE WORLD WRESTLING FEDERATION!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> Lmao this is getting to be ridiculous Teddy long lol, this has to be a mockery.


There's no way it isn't at this point, I just wouldn't believe it if it's not supposed to be.:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

peowulf said:


> What's the point of 90% of the moves wrestlers do?
> 
> Jesus, the blind Morrison hate aroung here.


I'm all for keeping the kayfabe n shit, but that leap was pointless and barely effective.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok why would Sheamus, Riley and Morrison just randomly show up and help Cena? only one that kinda makes since is Riley cause he was feuding with Ziggler but the rest have no issues with any of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LMAO nice run for Morrison.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think we are going to get some pretty quick eliminations in this one.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IT'S THE SLEEPER HOLD.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

there were go...keep the feud going please


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Morrison tapping like a bitch lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ John ****


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Morrison is the first gone. Shocking.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

:lmao

Morrison eliminated already hahahahahaha. Soon to be released


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The ropes were right there. Bitch.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol
here comes the bitching


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Jomo - BURIED


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol Morrison Taps!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

stacking of storylines like this is just fucking atrocious


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Vickie showing up for... Some reason.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

me suspects a small overrun tonight


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice double team on Morrison.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

A commercial this late??? ReallY??


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

oh morrison


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

too bad he tapped but jomo looked real good


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Vickie making her way down to the ring!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wait, i thought cody rhodes was supposed to be on tonight?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol jomo


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

:lmao :lmao :lmao How do you like that **** marks?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The heat magnet's here.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They have found a way to continue the angle, good.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Of course JoMo is the first out. The wrestling gods are making up for the amount of Alex Riley in this main event.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Fucking hell we just had an ad break...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ANOTHER commercial? the fucking match has been of TV more than on TV. 

This is fucking ridiculous. More concerned with commercials than the product.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrison submits to Swagger. His push is non-existant.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Elimination match? Cena to come back singlehandedly and win before Jon Stewart comes on.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Why is a black man making Mexican food?

I like authenticity to my meals dammit!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Evil Ed said:


> Ok why would Sheamus, Riley and Morrison just randomly show up and help Cena? only one that kinda makes since is Riley cause he was feuding with Ziggler but the rest have no issues with any of them.


They're faces. They do the right thing.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> wait, i thought cody rhodes was supposed to be on tonight?


Me too I need Cody!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

MMN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao How do you like that **** marks?!


It sucks:no:


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

WHY DID JOMO LOSE :/


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Incoming "Morrison=buried" threads.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


lmao well played sir.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


lmfao


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, poor Morrison is just getting fuck over in his matches.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


lol


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


Of course a Miz mark would say that


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


:lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


We like Barrett and he has a future


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes not on again. Yeah, the IC title is so prestigious.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


:lmao
quote of the night


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


Yeah cos Jomo sucks.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


Barrett is actually talented?


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


Bwahahaha


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Bucky Larson looks retarded as shit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


Barrett has way more talent.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

The only thing worst for Morrison tapping out to Swagger is if he was eliminated during the commercial.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


Barrett will one day headline Wrestlemania. Morrison will one day headline Impact. Big difference between the two of them.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


Sigged.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Peter Dante is the most annoying piece of shit in the world.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Barrett is actually talented?


YES YES :agree:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett-Swagger-Ziggler-Christian... that's how the eliminations are gonna go on the heel side.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

......height.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Tedious said:


> So wait, when Barrett gets buried, people bitch. When Jomo does, everybody laughs. Nice logic...


U MAD BRO?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Absolute said:


> Bucky Larson looks retarded as shit.


Its made by Happy Madison, what did you expect


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

calling it now...Cena is the only one left against all 4 heels, and he makes a miraculous comeback to win.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Morrison eliminated

Zack Ryder's dad is sad


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

so he looked good out there had two finishers put on him and he's burried..for once take off the hate colored glasses..


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

My word I can understand the Cena hate, but the John Morrison hate is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena/sheamus will win the match by themselves


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TankOfRate said:


> Barrett will one day headline Wrestlemania. Morrison will one day headline Impact. Big difference between the two of them.


I don't think even TNA would want him


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Swagger!!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cena vs the world?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Swagger looking like a million bucks


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

You Tapped Out You Stupid Son Of A Bitch!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank God he's gone! Send "A-Ry's" dumbass back to FCW already.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


:lmao 

Thank you for topping off this RAW.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Swagger is in Beast Mode!!!


Gonna suck though when it's 4 on 1 against Cena and Cena beats all of them....


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

I definately see a Ziggler face turn now.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

A-RI BURRIED!!1!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Sheamus is over as fuck son.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Swagger has so much Swagger


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

4 against two......Cena to take out all 4.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LegendSeeker said:


> My word I can understand the Cena hate, but the John Morrison hate is pretty ridiculous.


Hey everybody it's Zack Ryder's dad.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Swagger making TWO people tap? WTF is going on here?!


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

The Great White eh?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> U MAD BRO?


No, I actually prefer Barrett to Morrison. It's just funny when people on here have double standards. Either they should get pissy when one person is buried, or when every one is. Not just the favourites.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Go Thwaggie!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Barrett is actually talented?


Nice way to disregard people you don't like's talent...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Irish Curse said:


> I definately see a Ziggler face turn now.


yeah i think its coming too


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Swagger looks down right black compared to Sheamus


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

So after all these months of jobs and burials TONIGHT is the night they put Swagger over. The fuck?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, Cena is going to wind up on a 4 on 1, he'll beat at least 2 of them, and then Del Rio will come in and cause the match to be thrown out. That's my prediction.


----------



## Edgehead41190 (Feb 5, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Swagger Swagger, Swagger Swagger 8*D


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> cena/sheamus will win the match by themselves


My wife thinks those boobs in your sig are fake. 

I said who cares.

She then left my mancave very angry.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE GREAT WHITE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I love how Cena and Sheamus are practically hugging best friends at this point.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

time to push swagger


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I like how Wade and Sheamus always stiff each other.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Swagger making two people tap out..wow.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Alex Riley and Morrison gone first? Now I can actually enjoy this main event!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett and Sheamus have some great chemistry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Sheamus needs to have DAT WHITE SUPREMACIST gimmick.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT WHITE" Sheamus


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DubC said:


> I like how Wade and Sheamus always stiff each other.


European training.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

virus21 said:


> I don't think even TNA would want him


If they'll take Hogan they'll take ANYONE.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

Sheamus is pretty over as a face. Way more over than he was as a heel.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it me, or is Sheamus a lot more natural as a face?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Sheamus loves to thrust his what?!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

someone needs to sig that sheamus/barrett


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

These two are awesome together


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

And this is why we need a Barrett/Sheamus feud.


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Face Sheamus is awesome


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG FUCK THIS COMPANY!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And Wade's toast.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Swagger to make Cena tap 8*D


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Now Barrett's anal bitches complain.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why doesn't Sheamus go for a tag?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

omg lol !!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I hope this sets up a Christian/Sheamus match at NOC.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

That chase between Christian and Sheamus was just fucking cartoonish.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Sheamus just knocked down Ziggler for no reason while chasing Christian.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

lmao, Christian = GOAT.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus pins Barrett...

WWE to Pyro:


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Great...Cena wins and Alberto comes out afterwords....PREDICTABLE BULLSHIT!


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

2 on 1 advantage? Like that makes a difference to Cena.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena facing the odds? Gee, I wonder what could happen here!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice way to get reid of Sheamus and Christian


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

That slap


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

this match is fucking entertaining.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Somebody needs to put that to Mario Kart music :lmao


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cena! Cena! Cena!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

well this is obvious...leave the two left who hate each other against the top face in the company hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena with the odds stacked against him. What ever will he do?!!!! Nail biting!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

MMN said:


> Morrison would be the Jannetty of the team if he was in a team with Marty Jannetty. That's how lame he is.


Haha


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, yeah. Cena wins. See you later.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Spoiler Cena overcomes the odds again


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He's going to eliminate them both in under a minute?
Here we go.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cena to pin both of these guys at the same time


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe setting up for a Christian/Sheamus fued? Also, time for Cena to overcome the odds.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Rezze said:


>


:lmao wtf


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Good job WWE making dislike the only face that i liked (Sheamus).


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm having flashbacks to last years' Summerslam.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

MMN said:


> Somebody needs to put that to Mario Kart music :lmao


this lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Of course. Two on one. Super Cena overcomes the odds to win, then Del Rio "comes out of nowhere" and attacks him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

to make Sheamus a face was a brilliant idea


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena to overcome the odds.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Cena won't do anything Hulk Hogan used to do all the time. It's for the kids. 

Oh well. at least Sheamus got to wreck someone, sucks it was Barrett, but he was the only option really for the match to work.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Cena with the odds stacked against him!? Gee, I wonder what's going to happen here?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Is it me or does Vickie's face look fuckable tonight?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

TheLadderMatch said:


> this match is fucking boring


fyp


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

MOVES O DOOM


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Tedious said:


> :lmao wtf


Berried!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. Fuck this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Super Cena has awoken.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YEAH!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Aw fuck. Not the five moves of doom.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh jesus -__-


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

Spoiler

CENA WINS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf was that Swagger?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now the RAW/Smackdown are one show they need to cut the roster or is tag matches every week


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Is it me or does Vickie's face look fuckable tonight?


Just her face? :side:


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena gunna win.... or ADR interference?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Winning™ said:


> Is it me or does Vickie's face look fuckable tonight?


just you, chief


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hustle. Loyalty. Burial.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

fulcizombie said:


> Good job WWE making dislike the only face that i liked (Sheamus).


Wtf why? 

Jesus the IWC can suck sometimes.


----------



## PuroresuPride18 (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuck super cena. If this were a shoot, cena would have been half dead via legit wrestling slam or GNP by either zigggler or swagger.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

8*D


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Vickie has DAT ASS.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am just demanding that New Jack just comes in and starts stabbing the shit out of Cena....put him down and get the hell out of there. New Jack's music plays he comes out with his cart of weapons, beats down Cena with said weapons and just starts stabbing the hell out of him. Please New Jack I'm begging you to come out and do this.

I mean that was the idea going around for the whole stabbing storyline back in 2005 or something with Carlito but they instead had it be Jesus and then he got his ass kicked at Armageddon.

It would have been fucking awesome if it was New Jack but he really stabbed the shit out of Cena.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

CENA WILL TAP OUT! CALLING IT NOW!


































lol


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Done


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gayyyy


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

SuperCena!


----------



## Bobdoyle (Aug 27, 2011)

BERRIED!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena overcame the odds. Nice change from WWE.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Poor ziggles


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TAP BITCH!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bring back the Eagle


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

That was one of the better looking STFs Cena has ever done.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Pretty good match. Ziggler and Swagger got a nice rub.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shocker Cena wins.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This. Ending. Fucking. Sucks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I am just demanding that New Jack just comes in and starts stabbing the shit out of Cena....put him down and get the hell out of there. New Jack's music plays he comes out with his cart of weapons, beats down Cena with said weapons and just starts stabbing the hell out of him. Please New Jack I'm begging you to come out and do this.


Cena would no sell it


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

WCWnWo4Life said:


> So after all these months of jobs and burials TONIGHT is the night they put Swagger over. The fuck?


And after THIS he jobs to Cena. Oh yeah. ASS BACKWARDS jobbing will get him over!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well at least they didn't have Cena go through them One against Four like I thought they would.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice half no sell by Del Rio.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cena bringing the shovel this last few weeks lol


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT AN UPSET CENA OVERCOMES THE ODDS MAJOR SHOCK


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

well..... that was a shit end


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

you mad?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

What a sickening ending... im disgusted....


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Now what in the fuck was the point of those last 20 minutes?
Fuck.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Great ending. Never saw it coming.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

:fpalm


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

thank god cena overcame the odds
giving sick children across the world hope
cena is god


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

wait shouldnt cm punk be the number one contender?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cm punks change = cena overcoming odds with cena hulking up and music closing.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Where the fuck is Cena's cape? WTF!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

What a manouevre!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Double Berried​*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena had to put the cape on his back tonight


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That was a fun main event, good raw.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow.......Really???
What happened to RAW ending with me anticipating the next show. 
Guess they could only keep that up for 2 months, then revert back to the same ol' same ol' 
that's Fantstical!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

dat del rio. look at him milking his walk up the ramp


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice swerve with Cena going over.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

I came early from work for this? Meh.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Great ending! You guys just like hating on Cena. Its not like he took out 4 people.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

EdEddNEddy said:


> I am just demanding that New Jack just comes in and starts stabbing the shit out of Cena....put him down and get the hell out of there. New Jack's music plays he comes out with his cart of weapons, beats down Cena with said weapons and just starts stabbing the hell out of him. Please New Jack I'm begging you to come out and do this.


http://youtu.be/BvTNyKIGXiI?t=13s

If you really feel that way you really need to get out more cause wrestling has gone too serious in your life to react like that.


----------



## phoriabrady (Aug 25, 2008)

well that was gay


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

And people were coming up with names for this supposed new era.

:lmao


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

They made Swagger look good only to have him tap to Cena anyway. LolWWE.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This is some seroius bullshit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

PATHETIC. 
**goes to bed**


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Worse than super smackdown. I've totally lost interest in the WWE with one show. They killed it.

Too many "hey, let's make it obvious that we're acting!" moments.. They've squashed the CM Punk/Trips/HHH storyline. You don't have a huge storyline like that only to squash. That's not good writing and everybody knows this.
Just laughably bad; like the Dragonforce of tv shows.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TIME FOR IWC TO RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGE


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I wonder if that guy in the crowd with the Superman shirt had to pay royalties to Cena for wearing that shirt on tv.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Great show but a shitty ending.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

The match was fun, once Morrisson and Riley were eliminated.

Ziggler and Swagger got over IMO despite losing to Cena.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Probably one the the greatest endings to Raw of ALL TIME!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*CENA DID IT CENA DID IT CENA.....DID IT!!!!!!!*


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Apparently Cena winning a main event on RAW after not for 2 months is a complete revert back to before.

...wow IWC.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

....And massive amounts of sand are inserted into the IWC's proverbial vagina.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I like Cena, but a match like that is why alot of people don't!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

What I learned in tonight's main event:

1. Ziggler and Swagger would make a good tag team

2. Christian vs. Sheamus is the next feud

3. Cena berried everybody as usual


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Great RAW. Good matches, plenty of wrestling and Ryder got some serious airtime.


----------



## xLAW84x (Apr 6, 2011)

WWE is made for 6 year olds now; there's basically nothing besides the CM Punk storyline that's interesting and even that has lost momentum.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol I told you idiots. Nothing is going to change. Here we are two months later and Cena is still Cena, and HHH is in a high profile angle with fucking Kevin Nash. 

This is what we call MOVING BACKWARDS. These hour long promos with Punk are nothing but smark food. Boring too.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Really enjoyed Raw


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Svart said:


> Worse than super smackdown. I've totally lost interest in the WWE with one show. They killed it.


See you same time next week?


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

That Slap...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *CENA DID IT CENA DID IT CENA.....DID IT!!!!!!!*


Was I the only one that read that in JR's splooge voice?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Apparently Cena winning a main event on RAW after not for 2 months is a complete revert back to before.
> 
> ...wow IWC.


I don't think it's been 2 months since Cena's won a Raw main event, has it?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

ZackRyder Zack Ryder 
29 weeks of hard work has finally been recognized...now it's time for me to make it pay off. THANKS BROSKIS! WWWYKI #RyderRevolution


:'D


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I sense there will be no sleep for the IWC tonight.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I like Cena, but a match like that is why alot of people don't!


huh? that was a fun match.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

you think we will be seeing less ztlis?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah it's still pg crap era. Vince still don't get it.


----------



## WCWnWo4Life (Sep 1, 2009)

Natsuke said:


> Apparently Cena winning a main event on RAW after not for 2 months is a complete revert back to before.
> 
> ...wow IWC.


Oh yeah. Not like it's been happening the last 5 years, right? RIGHT?


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

He had to go superman mode to finish it off quick. I was going to shit bricks when everyone was getting eliminated (until Sheamus ran christian). Anyhow way to go Cena! Defeating everyone than. Other than that ok show CM Punk was alright and weak on Nash I can predict Nash vs Triple H mania anyone? Also you know why Cena had to win right? Labor day!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> huh? that was a fun match.


This.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Predictable main event and ending aside with Kelly's commentary, tonight was a great and fun RAW to me.

The Punk/HHH stuff was kept down to a minimum this week, which I love. Punk is over and tonight is more proof of that. Nash and Ace's involvement is still interesting in terms of where it is going to go. Also, a good TV match with Truth and Punk.

Truth was bearable. I can't stand the fucker but he made be laugh at certain points tonight and had a good match with Punk. Miz was awesome as he usually is.

I marked for Air Boom and glad to see them getting love in terms of TV time.

Ryder is a person that I am slowly marking for. At first, I thought it was dumb and couldn't see myself liking him but the guy has such a likablity in him that I can't resist (no ****). Ryder is such an Attitude Era throwback for me that I can't help but see myself mark a bit.

Orton was fine tonight and he has been the best overall talent of WWE this year. If Punk doesn't get that mantra, Orton should be the next one to grab it.

ADR and Ricardo were fucking gold tonight and helped the match for NOC, imo. Fuck the haters, ADR and Ricardo were hilarious and serious in their promos tonight. 

All in all, great show from RAW. I have no major complaints.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

A very good RAW. Just a question though: how low is this Vickie/Dolph/Swagger indecision going to go on. Their storyline has been stuck in place for like over a month it seems. Are they going to fight, join forces, someone going to turn face, SOMETHING!?!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

raw sucked huge dick until truth miz segment
From there it was gold..... classic attitude stuff.

To those who hate on cena
The most electrifying man in all of entertainment used to do this every week in handicapp matches.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

OMGZ SUPPER CENA WON AGAIN. SOOOOOOOOOO PREDICTABLE. I WONT WATCH RAW NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MOORRRRRRRRREE CAUSE THIS IS BULLSHIT.WHY WOULD THE #1 CONTENDERS WIN AGAINST SOME NO NAME JOBBER?!?! THAT JOBBER SHOULD HAVE WON!! I WOULD KNOW CAUSE I BOOK MY FANTASY FEDERATION AND 10 PEOPLE SAID I KNEW MORE THAN WWE. SMH WWE DROPPED THE BALL AGIN. SIGH




















its like clockwork.Cena wins.Nerds rage.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I honestly feel like nothing happened on Raw at all to further any storylines. Nothing. Nash sending the text to himself? Big deal. Ziggler and Swagger still bickering at each other like women? OK. Some good matches, and Ryder got some air time, but no storyline advances whatsoever. Meh.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That ending put me in a shit mood.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

SummerLove said:


> huh? that was a fun match.


yes that match was awesome

it was an all star spectacular!!!


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Uh, WWE? This show was supposed to end with Punk and HHH having a stare contest. Otherwise it's crap. Get it right.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Meh, the IWC got seriously trolled there, Teddy Long came out to announce an obvious faces vs heels tag match for a main event, and Super Cena won in bullshit style. It's as if they know that 90% of this forum will be pissed off for the entire week now, lol


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

It was a good match. Why are people focusing on just the ending? Cena went over to send the pro-cena crowd home happy....All the IWC does is complain.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

MM10 said:


> I honestly feel like nothing happened on Raw at all to further any storylines. Nothing. Nash sending the text to himself? Big deal. Ziggler and Swagger still bickering at each other like women? OK. Some good matches, and Ryder got some air time, but no storyline advances whatsoever. Meh.


To me, the biggest thing that happened was Trips saying he would quit as COO if he lost at NOC. That match now can be booked a million different ways.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

sharkboy22 said:


> Was I the only one that read that in JR's splooge voice?


I can only hear it in Micheal Troll's voice. :no:


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Reactions to Cena winning are always classic. Panties are in such a a jiff.

Great Raw tonight.

I still really hope HHH/Punk doesn't happen at NOC.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Raw was good up until Cena showed up. Then it seemed like creative reverted back to the same tired formula that they've used the past couple of years.


----------



## Y² (Jan 3, 2007)

Is the Christian/Shemus thing gonna move into a feud? Or was it just a spot to get their new(ish) characters over?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Everyone needs to shut the fuck up. Did you expect Jack Swagger to make Cena tap out? Jesus.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"You're a sorry excuse for being here!" = line of the night, hands down. Kelly Kelly is so articulate, bless her heart.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

That's funny Fatcat, that's how my review starts out! hahahaha

WWE Monday Night Raw 9/5 Review


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

almostfamous said:


> To me, the biggest thing that happened was Trips saying he would quit as COO if he lost at NOC. That match now can be booked a million different ways.


That is true. Anything can happen at NOC now. Anything from Trips going over clean to Nash/Trips revealing their new "faction". You never know. For some reason, besides the good matches, this RAW was very underwhelming as far as storylines go. I'm not one of those people that need answers to everything in 1 week, either. I just thought there would be something else.

Anyone anxiously awaiting KoW to come out and beat down Air Boom after one of their wins? Every week that they win I'm just waiting to see them come running down to the ring. Everyone knows its coming. Maybe at NOC.


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm glad they hyped next week so much and gave everyone lots of reasons to tune in so they can put a respectable showing against the return of MNF. 

:side:


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Aside from the rather predictable end (Cena kills everyone), it was a solid show. Stuff actually happened, storylines (both ME _and_ midcard) actually advanced. There aren't many RAWS where that happens, sadly.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm DVRing next week and all future RAWs. Fuck that shit, I got football to watch.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Svart said:


> Worse than super smackdown. I've totally lost interest in the WWE with one show. They killed it.
> 
> Too many "hey, let's make it obvious that we're acting!" moments.. They've squashed the CM Punk/Trips/HHH storyline. You don't have a huge storyline like that only to squash. That's not good writing and everybody knows this.
> Just laughably bad; like the Dragonforce of tv shows.


I give them the the end of HHH/Punk/Nash storyline, if it still the same crap, Monday Night Football will win, it's getting boring as hell.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

Fiasco said:


> Everyone needs to shut the fuck up. Did you expect Jack Swagger to make Cena tap out? Jesus.


I don't think the match was wanted in the first place.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

at Super Cena trending on twitter


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

oh and that promo at the start was great but it made punk look like the heel.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> I don't think the match was wanted in the first place.


I dunno. I think everyone will have the right to complain if Cena wins at NOC or something, but for now everyone needs to just relax.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

People are just sick of Cena being the babyface who closes the main event. They want someone else to finally take his place since he's been the main focal point of RAW for far too long. 

I don't know who they want it to be though because every time WWE tries to push someone else everyone on here bitches. You can't win for losing.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Apparently Cena winning a main event on RAW after not for 2 months is a complete revert back to before.
> 
> ...wow IWC.


The real issue here is Cena's character has overstayed its welcome here. You end something and lead people to believe something will change and you go right back to the same tired formula. And Cena doesn't need to win a main event for anybody to feel like he's shoved down our throats. Do you recall when last week, Cena beat a credible heel in all of 5 minutes in a squash match? Stuff like that makes us all sick and tired of him.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Very good RAW until SuperCena showed up at the end, fucking sick of him already.


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> at Super Cena trending on twitter


and wwwyki as well!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk is the heel by default anyways by antagonizing the "good" boss in Triple H. Of course he's the heel in this situation.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

BREAKING NEWS! THE AVERAGE IWC MEMBER GIVES THEIR REACTION TO THE ENDING OF RAW:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

IWC is raging tonight :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Cody Rhodes wasn't on RAW atleast I think he wasn't


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> IWC is raging tonight :lmao


Like that every week, lots of babies on this site.

RAW was good but the ending sucked, it isn't the end of the world though.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> BREAKING NEWS! THE AVERAGE IWC MEMBER GIVES THEIR REACTION TO THE ENDING OF RAW:


Meanwhile the naysayers poke fun even though they can't wrap their minds around the arguments that are being brought forth.. or because they haven't bothered to. =p
So of course you think it's crying.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Cody Rhodes wasn't on RAW atleast I think he wasn't


Yeah, where the fuck has he been?

He wasn't on RAW or SD last week and wasn't on tonight either.

Guy has a match in 2 weeks and they have no story line built at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People overreacting I see.

I didn't like SuperCena and it was obvious Cena was going to have to get his revenge on Del Rio for two week earlier but I'm not going to cry about it. Jesus Christ, chill out.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I sorta lost interest after Ryder's promo with Cena, then looked up once to see Sheamus being awesome, then again to see Cena doing his usual nonsense. Meh. Not a good night. Looking forward to Sheamus/Christian on SD though.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Cena wasn't even so super tonight.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Huganomics said:


> BREAKING NEWS! THE AVERAGE IWC MEMBER GIVES THEIR REACTION TO THE ENDING OF RAW:


LOL


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Winning™;10271302 said:


> People overreacting I see.
> 
> I didn't like SuperCena and it was obvious Cena was going to have to get his revenge on Del Rio for two week earlier but I'm not going to cry about it. Jesus Christ, chill out.


No kidding, all people do is whine on here after RAW.

If you don't like it, then quit watching. 

Seems fucking simple enough.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

I fuckin' lol'd when JOMO tapped out and people were like "BERRIED." Even though he had a good showing. 

Some shit in here will never change...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Now here comes the ratings section of this thread......


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Svart said:


> Meanwhile the naysayers poke fun even though they can't wrap their minds around the arguments that are being brought forth.. or because they haven't bothered to. =p
> So of course you think it's crying.


The argument that is being brought forth: WAHHHHH WAAAH, CENA WON AGAIN. FORGET THAT HE'S THE TOP STAR IN THE COMPANY, FORGET THAT IT WAS A GOOD MATCH AND THAT ALMOST EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD COMING OUT OF IT, FORGET THAT THE ZIGGLER/SWAGGER AND DEL RIO/CENA RIVALRIES WERE FURTHERED, IT'S ALL RUINED BECAUSE CENA WON DAMMIT. *Insert obligatory "PG SUX!111111", NEVER WATCHING AGAIN!111", etc. comment here*

Yes, it's clear that I just can't wrap my mind around this highly intelligent way of thinking. Fuck my life.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> I fuckin' lol'd when JOMO tapped out and people were like "BERRIED." Even though he had a good showing.
> 
> Some shit in here will never change...


Not really a good showing. He was in there for like a minute, and I'm not exaggerating. Didn't even have a chance to show off, other than a brief hot tag.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be honest. I enjoyed that main event and the hate of Cena is being overexaggerating in this case:

-First of all, it wasn't a typical tag match. 
-Ziggler, Swagger, and Sheamus who are young midcarders got a chance to shine.
-Cena thankfully didn't beat all of the heels in a 4 on 1 match like I though would originally happen.
-The Vickie/Swagger/Ziggler storyline got MAJOR focus and it looks like a Christian/Sheamus feud is brewing. They used the main event to advance one midcard feud and start another which is something greatfully appreciated.

Sure, Cena did beat Swagger and Ziggler two on one and closed the show, but it was so painfully obvious, I didn't get my hopes up and just enjoyed the match.


This was one of the better Raws as the midcard, the main event, and even the Orton squash were actually FUN as opposed to worthless filler. The only thing that disappointed me was how Punk/HHH/Nash progressed but the storyline still has potential depending on what happens at NoC and HHH and Punk still have a legitimate reason to fight even with Nash allegedly gone with Punk's paranoia and HHH's being disrespected by Punk.



That screaming bitch pissed me off however.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

morrison looked awesome for that brief 3min period


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else excited for Hugh Jackman?

Finally the WWE gets a cool celebrity.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't feel a lot of excitement tonight which was a let down. Nothing really new or entertaining.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Yeah, where the fuck has he been?
> 
> He wasn't on RAW or SD last week and wasn't on tonight either.
> 
> Guy has a match in 2 weeks and they have no story line built at all.


With who?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> The argument that is being brought forth: WAHHHHH WAAAH, CENA WON AGAIN. FORGET THAT HE'S THE TOP STAR IN THE COMPANY, FORGET THAT IT WAS A GOOD MATCH AND THAT ALMOST EVERYONE LOOKED GOOD COMING OUT OF IT, FORGET THAT THE ZIGGLER/SWAGGER AND DEL RIO/CENA RIVALRIES WERE FURTHERED, IT'S ALL RUINED BECAUSE CENA WON DAMMIT. *Insert obligatory "PG SUX!111111", NEVER WATCHING AGAIN!111", etc. comment here*
> 
> Yes, it's clear that I just can't wrap my mind around this highly intelligent way of thinking. Fuck my life.


+1


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Not really a good showing. He was in there for like a minute, and I'm not exaggerating. Didn't even have a chance to show off, other than a brief hot tag.


He did what he had to do in that brief period of time he was given. Just because he didn't have an extended amount of time doesn't mean he didn't delivered in his performance. He was as good as always.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seriously how great is hugh jackman?


----------



## diorama (Feb 4, 2009)

RAW was fine for me. Divas division was built. Tag team division was built. Punk-HHH is going strong. Ryder has his own video package.

My only gripe are two things though. One is the lame multi-man tag team with John Cena standing tall in the end. Two is Kevin Nash. He got the text message from HIMSELF?! WTF was that?! If they don't come up with a better excuse come NoC, that was the second most stupid unexplained things after Nexus' "Bigger Picture".


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

redeadening said:


> seriously how great is hugh jackman?


He's fantastic. Splooge? Splooge.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ricardo clearly needs more air time. He was gold everytime he was on TV.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> He did what he had to do in that brief period of time he was given. Just because he didn't have an extended amount of time doesn't mean he didn't delivered in his performance. He was as good as always.


Not saying Morrison did bad. I'm not the biggest fan of his, but his work was sufficient tonight. The point is, I think people are more referring to WWE for not giving him more time, and having a guy like Swagger go over him.

Edit: Your sig cracks me up btw


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The only thing that surprised me at the end of Raw is that Cena didn't eliminate the whole team by himself. Swagger was made to look good which I liked and Mexican JBL got crickets and an FU for his efforts which was nice as well. Overall a good show for me.


----------



## Izzytron3030 (Jul 26, 2006)

Post-Modern Devil said:


> I'll be honest. I enjoyed that main event and the hate of Cena is being overexaggerating in this case:
> 
> -First of all, it wasn't a typical tag match.
> -Ziggler, Swagger, and Sheamus who are young midcarders got a chance to shine.
> ...


THIS FTW!!
people here whine and bitch and say ima stop watching RAW and return next day just STFU and keep it to urself


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Another horrible Raw, huh? 

ONCE AGAIN, the unstoppable Cena destroys two young talents in record time without breaking a sweat.

Once again, Morrison proves he has no business still being employed. Guy is a complete waste of time.

They had to add stipulations because they rushed the Punk/Cripple H match that should of been done at Survivor Series at the fucking earliest? Absolutely pathetic. 

Cena taking shots at the Rock like the crybaby ho that he is...nothing new about that.

Del Rio sending his army after Cena..that was good.

Nattie punking out Kelly Kelly was good

Cole is the fucking worst thing about pro wrestling BY FAR. What a horrible piece shit that sissy is.


----------



## PunkPunkPunk (Jun 16, 2011)

^ Cena winning was a good thing because it will add heat to the swagger and Ziggler feud


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Cena taking shots at the Rock like the crybaby ho that he is...nothing new about that.


But if Rock took shots at Cena you'd eat it up, right?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

anyone catch when that fan screamed out "i think you suck", while CM Punk was cutting his promo to begin the show :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That bitch was annoying as fuck on RAW throughout.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> oh and that promo at the start was great but it made punk look like the heel.


they want him to look like the heel...at least thats the way im seeing it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He's facing a good guy boss in HHH. Of course he is the heel, by default. Once HHH turns at NOC or sooner, the lines will be clearly drawn.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Raw as a bit of a cluster F tonight, but HHH looked good again, NO disqualification? Yeah, Punk is getting screwed big time, and we all know HHH knows how to do some sick beat downs check 2 man power trip for examples. Also props to WWE for making all my faves look great, Swagger, Sheamus and Barrett. (Y) :agree:


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*Some thoughts on Raw tonight:

1.) If Nash texting himself was the best thing the writing team could think up for this week, why do these people have jobs? 
Even if the payoff for NoC rocks, so far it hasn't made sense at all for Nash to be around.
It truly reeks of booking on the fly, and for this that big of a storyline, there's not excise for it. 
There's going to have to be something major to fix this plothole at NoC, because now if Nash is actually off screen, then the consistency of the Punk/HHH/Cena storyline was basically sacrificed to include someone who can't work or barely do a promo. 
As the Miz would say, "Really?"

2.) Even though Truth's character has some uncomfortable minstrel qualities I'm not down with, he and the Miz were a clever pairing. 
It's highly amusing seeing guys who were so easily dismissed by the IWC not that long ago garner so much praise now. 

3.) Micheal Cole needs to shut the f**k up sometimes. Seriously...

4.) Del Rio has potential and carries himself like champion well enough, but he still missing something IMO. BTW, what's with Ricardo being some popular around here. Did I miss something?

5.) So Cena's sending subtle shots at the Rock and winking at the camera. How long with this go unanswered? Survivor Series, perhaps?

6.) The stips for the HHH/Punk match practically telegraph a swerve with HHH turning heel--it's just who helps him do it that's the "mystery".

7.) So SuperCena overcame the odds at the end of Raw--again. I know complaining about SuperCena is kinda played out, but it keeps happening. What was refreshing about the Cena/Punk was the feeling that Cena had finally met his match--that maybe he wasn't going to "overcome" CM Punk like everyone else. I'm already nostalgic for that watching the end of Raw this week.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Sheamus is a fucking beast. Dude has won me over this year and I would have no griped with him being a World champion right now.

Can you imagine HHH, Nash, maybe Pac and the Outlaws attacking Punk after HHH screws him over with a pool of his own blood dripping beneath him? Holy fuck that would be awesome.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

RAW was ok this week. The HHH/Punk stuff was good. Their match at Night of Champions should be good. I don't think Nash is fired and I think we will see him at Night of Champions. As for the rest of the show, not many good things to talk about. The tag match was whatever, divas match was nothing special, but the Miz/Truth stuff was alright. Punk winning of coarse was good. Its nice seeing him get victories. Orton vs Slater was so random. Ryder being in that tag match was alright. I am a fan of the guy so its nice seeing him on the show and winning none the less. The main event was alright, but it was thrown together at the last minute. Cena dominated at the end and this usually happens from time to time. Next weeks show will hopefully be better. Cena vs Del Rio needs more build up heading into Night Of Champions.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> Sheamus is a fucking beast. Dude has won me over this year and I would have no griped with him being a World champion right now.
> 
> Can you imagine HHH, Nash, maybe Pac and the Outlaws attacking Punk after HHH screws him over with a pool of his own blood dripping beneath him? Holy fuck that would be awesome.


Oh man HHH SOLD Punks fate so nicely, can't wait. Sheamus might feud with Christian seeing as Orton is busy, I wanna see Sheamus go through a title hunt, makes the face look better imo, but yeah, Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Another Raw another unanswered question from the Nash/Trips/Punk storyline: what was up with Nash and Laurinitis leaving in the limo together? Other than that it was a meh show. SuperCena ends the show standing tall=yawn.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So so raw... Punk/Nash/HHH was odd, though I think it is more and more likely Punk might be the leader of the new faction in coming. Seriously, gets rid of Vince essentially and now has it worked to get rid of HHH as boss too? Maybe he was the anon GM and trolled everyone. 

The Miz/Truth and Airborne thing is intriguing and glad to see Ryder again. The rest... kind of lackluster. Christian and Sheamus at least got something but it just seemed out of place and most of the show was not memorable... and the last match. Meh until SuperCena reemerges to stand victorious. Really sick of that act.

Not as bad as last week's Raw but not really that good either.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Was it just me or was Zack missing hair tonight behind his head?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

IN overall Raw was a good episode tonight imo. It was a 7.5/10. A Good promo to start off RAW. Good opening Segment as well. Punk And HHH were on their game, Nash seemed off. Punks finger pointing and laughing at Nash was awesome. Kofi and Evan v Jinder and Khali Was ok, But nothing special mostly due to Jinder and Khali blowing balls.. Divas segment was bleh. Only thing good thing is Beth should win at NoC. Punk V Rtrtuh Was good, i enjoyed the match, And the Segment afterwards between HHH and Punk Was great and made the match at NoC More interesting. Del Rio's backstage Segments were good imo, Hes growing on me alot. Randy Orton V Heath slater sucked Dick, Why have this match? Everyone knew the outcome Why do it? Zack Ryder Promo video Was Sweet and the match itself was great, And a nice win for Ryder. Ryder was great throughout the whole night. And the ending, well The match itself was not terrible, But it was just another predictable SuperCena Ending..


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The scene where McIntyre was featured should have been switched to have him with Barret. They were a former tag team, and I think the WWE should start "hinting" at the two men knowing each other. Drew, Wade, and Mason Ryan would make a nice Triple Threat type kliq for the backstage. Wade being more the loner, with Drew, and Mason Ryan as the tag team hanging out with Wade every now, and again. Wade being on Smackdown, and the other two exclusive to Raw makes this possible for them not to so much be a "stable" weekly coming out, and doing stupid shit that we have seen before.

Jinder Mahal has a weird charisma that I am still trying to wrap my finger around. He is fine in the ring for now, but I think he needs to get rid of Khali. Get rid of the all white attire as it makes him look generic with his darker skin tone. It gives him that "jobber" feel. For some reason I think he should allow Alberto Del Rio mentor him, and become a student of Del Rio. Since he is on Smackdown it makes sense because it gives him a story to tell on Raw's Super Show when, or if he is ever on it again which I believe he will be. Del Rio, and Jinder could claim that they are "International Stars", or that's what Del Rio could have Jinder believe about himself.

The Heath Slater squash match to Orton made no sense, but I guess they needed a filler match. However, I feel like the WWE is dropping the ball here on Raw's Super Show now that Miz is a top heel, and Orton is top face. As I said previously these two men should be feuding. There really is on one else for Orton to feud with at this point that is a draw as a heel other than the Miz.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Finally finished watching the whole show. It was decent but had to do a lot FWD

Opening segment was ok. A lil too long for my liking, too much Nash. 

I didn't care for the tag match

I liked the Del Rio backstage segments. They're finally doing something new with him

I liked the R-Truth & Miz promo(Truth saying "epiphanany" :lmao)

Didn't care much for the R Truth vs Punk match

Slater got squashed :lmao

I LOVED the fact that Ryder got so much air time tonight. Seems like he might be in line for a mid-card push

Didn't care much for the main event

Overal decent show. I'd give a 6.5


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

Natalya is fine as hell. Oh, and Monday Night Raw in general was entertaining.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Y2-Jerk said:


> Was it just me or was Zack missing hair tonight behind his head?


it's called male pattern baldness


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way. Vickie and Natalya made me splooge. Jesus Christ.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> By the way. Vickie and Natalya made me splooge. Jesus Christ.


Vickie? Naahhhh, Nattie was showing off dem thighs thou, haters can hate.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> anyone catch when that fan screamed out "i think you suck", while CM Punk was cutting his promo to begin the show :lmao





Winning™ said:


> That bitch was annoying as fuck on RAW throughout.


hell yeah. damn ******** taking wrestling too seriously


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I liked Raw this week, but the super cena bullcrap at the end annoyed me.....Cmon, they just COULDN'T continue to build on ADR dominating Cena, as he's done in the weeks past huh? They've officially made ADR a bitch. *sigh*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

A fairly good point raised in the F4W report: didn't Nash say, just last week, that if HHH fired him, he'd happily sit at home collecting his paychecks?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

So what we had tonight?
another Punk promo that nobody understand, the same promo with HHH and Nash, the only good thing about this segment was the nWo theme.
boring Truth vs Punk match with dead crowd, the Truth promo before the match was good.
biggest reaction to Orton, you can see the difference between a real main event reaction and a dull "10% of the crowd" reaction.
typical boring, lazy, Cena match, that run over the roster for the 974 time including the WWE champion, terrible.

Pathetic RAW, 
but can't wait for Survivor Series, MSG - The Rock, amazing, even more amazing:


> pwinsider
> *THE ROCK 'RETURNING TO ACTION' AT SURVIVOR SERIES?*
> 
> Localized ads for the 2011 WWE Survivor Series in New York City are built around The Rock "returning to action" for the first time in "eight years" alongside John Cena.
> ...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> A fairly good point raised in the F4W report: didn't Nash say, just last week, that if HHH fired him, he'd happily sit at home collecting his paychecks?


Yes and than after that was said HHH scratched the idea and basically said that would never happen. Here we are a week later and WWE is making Kevin Nash look like an embarassment at the moment. It's almost like they brought him back to completely tarnish his career. Not sure where they are going with this right now and unless it leads to something big like a potentially dominating stable than this was all a waste of fucking time.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Raw was very averge and that's being nice. There were three positive things that I digged about Raw...

1) Alberto Del Rio segements
2) Miz and Rtruth promo (although I don't like that they made Rtruth come off as an ignorant ******)
3) A potential start of a feud between Sheamus and Christian.

Everything else was absolute garbage. It was nice to see Orton get a nice reaction from the crowd and prove again that he is over and isn't a "ratings killer" but that match was essentially worthless. They made John Cena come off as superman, Nothing new there. WWE is beginning to go back to there old ways in the way they are handling storylines. Come on WWE you are better than this pick up the fucking paste.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

WWE, I got 3 words for ya :


*RAW IS BORE*



What the hell was that? 

The only REAL ENTERTAINING moment I saw was, of course, the Miz/Truth Promo(as usual). Now look...I'm not of the "pulling the race card" crowd. 

But I mean...if WWE is going to keep Truth in the Midcard(now in the Tag-Team division), at least continue to have him be entertaining(which he was). I'll just have to accept the fact that the WWE has no interest in making Truth the WWE champ and that's the end of that. 

Now as far as his match against Punk goes, was it just me or did both wrestlers seemed just a bit awkward when wrestling each other? Maybe they're not used to each other since they hardly face one another, I suppose.

But regardless, the match itself was not Bad like some say but it was not GREAT like certain posters say. I think it was a Good TV Match. The Miz's suit, BTW, is total BOSS. 


Everything else was plain SHIT. Yes, we got the DQ Stip for HHH/Punk(so what?)...Yes, we got an 8-man Elimination Tag-match where 3, I think, storylines were advanced(started) in the Ziggler/Swagger/Vickie saga, a possible Christian/Sheamus fued starting, and the Cena/ADR borefest we are subjected to every Monday Night.

However, it's still not much of a RAW because, as someone else stated, this was more of a typical on-the-fly booking reminiscent of Vince Russo-WCW here. I mean...NASH sent himself the Text? Holy lame-ass letdowns, batman.....

Oh! And don't get me started on that Lawler/Ryder/OtungCutty debacle!! Still can't see what people like about this guy. 

And you waste Randy Orton on live RAW with.....HEATH SLATER? fpalm

RAW gets a B- from me. It would've gotten a straight C if it were not for The Truth and The Miz SAVING this damn show ONCE AGAIN.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Nash/HHH/Punk segment was atrocious. Good God, Nash really can't adapt to a scripted promo at all, can he? HHH and Punk was more of the same and in the end, this storyline has gone way off the rails. Nash, "_Yeah, it was me_". WTF? That's it?

It also made no sense when HHH came out after Punk's match to announce that their bout at Night of Champions would be a No DQ match. I understand why he made the announcement, but it seemed to just come out of nowhere and irrelevant to the situation at the time. The announcement should have been made during the first segment...you know, while Punk was talking about the match with HHH.

Oh, and do we really need Jerry Lawler involved in another program as well as wrestling again?

Overall, it was a pretty weak Raw all around.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

A average Raw at best, but then again the quality of the last Raws was something hard to go up against.

I feel the best parts were the CM Punk/HHH/Nash promo, I still think this storyline is far from over and something is going to happen at Night of champions that will unravel the story more.

Del Rios little back stage segments were pretty cool, nice to see Hawkings and Rekks again, nice to know they are kicking around too, meaning WWE has something planned for them, maybe a tag team? 

R-Truth vs CM Punk was the match of the night, great match by both of them

Now the worst bits for me.

Yes its Cena, while I am not a massive hater his storyline with Del Rio is shallow compared to Punks, there is nothing in the feud thats interesting both are really boring people on the mic and their story isn’t at all flushed out. Its just them picking on each other, Del Rios little part to gain some "amigos" was a nice touch but there was no weight behind it, it was just another pass to keep it going, I know John Cena has something against Del Rio for the way he wont he belt and stands against everything he is, but besides that I see nothing great about this feud, the main event which was a tag match was predictable, but I suppose it was supposed to be, but then Del Rios beat down at the end was predictable too, there was no shock factor to that ending. If anything Cenas match should have been a opening match.

Punks feud is carrying more interest than Cena and Rios fued. And to be honest I am more interested in what Punks going to do next week than what Cena is.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Really dull Raw.

The CM Punk/HHH/Nash promo was booooooooooring. It just went on and on without a point. I really don't give a shit about the storyline one bit at this stage. 

Del Rio and Ricardo continue to be highly entertaining though. Other highlights were the great main event and Cole being the only entertaining aspect of the boring Raw announce team. I might not be a fan of Ziggler and Swagger, but it's nice that they're actually creating a mid card story. 

It's funny, because I'm really enjoying the upper mid card storylines like Miz/Truth, but the boringness of the Punk angle really left me with a sour taste in my mouth this week, as it did last week.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RYDER WON ON RAW. AND THEY GAVE HIM A HUGE PROMO CLIP.


CAPS BECAUSE I'M STILL MARKING.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

What kind of idiot wears sunglasses indoors? Cena?

The guy that saved you in the main event last night (morrison)

Bret Hart

Randy Savage

The Rock


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, I officially don't know what the fuck they are doing with this thing anymore, I just don't. I'm really wondering why they involved Nash at all. If he wasn't able to wrestle then what was the point in having him there? He was supposed to be the buffer to hold off on Trips/Punk for a month or so and now we are getting that match already not to mention they have blew their load with probably the biggest stipulation they could do on the line already too. I just feel like fpalm after Raw tbh. Instead of getting Trips/Punk at each other's throats we got Punk/Nash and Trips/Nash. Then they made Nash look like a bitch. I just don't get it and I'm borderline on saying that it has jumped the shark. I'll hold out until NOC where shit is very clearly going to go down. I just don't know if whatever happens is going to be good. Will Trips turn heel already? I think it's too soon. Will Punk win and this will be dead in the water already? Will Nash get involved for whatever reason? I don't know. In a way I suppose that's pretty good because they still have me guessing but at the same time, I'm left scratching my head too and for something that started out so simple it has suddenly become incredibly muddled. 

As for the rest of the show, I thought it flowed really well and was actually rather enjoyable. Ryder getting TV time is great. Del Rio's backstage segments were awesome and I really enjoyed those. We all know what was going down at the end of the night and yeah, it was the low point of the show for me. I don't give a shit about Cena/ADR at all. 

Overall I enjoyed the show but the heat from previous shows definitely wasn't there imo. Apart from Punk/Trips/Nash everything is moving along _nicely_ I guess. As for the former, well, I'm just confused lol.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Raw is Ryder!

Brohio will go in history as the place where Ryder Revolution finally got its push.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CC91 said:


> What kind of idiot wears sunglasses indoors? Cena?
> 
> The guy that saved you in the main event last night (morrison)
> 
> ...


I didn't like what he was implying. Well, I guess










but yeah, it was obviously meant to be just a shot at The Rock. He makes a funny face whenever he does those, I like it.


Starbuck said:


> Well, I officially don't know what the fuck they are doing with this thing anymore, I just don't. I'm really wondering why they involved Nash at all.


I think they wanted it to be a proper feud with Nash at first, then they were like 'owait, he can't wrestle'. I fully expect him to seek retribution in some form, probably with Johnny Ace (who was also burned by HHH, remember when he put him in his place and said 'I'm your boss.') If that doesn't happen then it is a bit of a botch but oh well.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

The best parts of RAW were Alberto calling his team of heels "The Rudos of RAW", and the continued marketing of Shaemus as "The Great White".

Miz/Truth are an awesome team, I hope they start a nice lengthy feud with the tag champs.

Pretty good show overall, although Nash is fairly cringeworthy on the mic.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> I think they wanted it to be a proper feud with Nash at first, then they were like 'owait, he can't wrestle'. I fully expect him to seek retribution in some form, probably with Johnny Ace (who was also burned by HHH, remember when he put him in his place and said 'I'm your boss.') If that doesn't happen then it is a bit of a botch but oh well.


If he wasn't able to wrestle then they shouldn't have involved him at all. Trips/Punk absolutely should NOT be happening before Nash/Punk and after last night it seems as if there is more heat between Trips/Nash and Punk/Nash who got 15 mins while Punk/Trips got 5. Obviously we have SD and next weeks shows too but the whole thing just left a bad taste in my mouth tbh.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I find all the bitchiness amusing on here.

While a lot of the forum may be long time fans they aren't who the WWE cares about and for probably good reason.

I'm willing to bet that the majority of the people on the forum don't buy merchandise, don't go to the live events and probably steal far more PPV views than they pay for.

So expecting a company to cater to your views on the product just seems silly when they have an audience who likes the current product, who buys the merchandise and the PPV's.

As for last week's Raw, it ended just as it should have ended. Cena needed a nice win, he got it. The people he beat looked far better in that match than they have looked going against the various jobbers they have faced in the past few months.

ADR, who cares? He's even less believable as a champ than the Miz was. At least the Miz could talk. There's something about doughboy looking people like ADR that just doesn't fit the Cena and Orton body look. Everyone can see that he's just holding the belt until Cena gets it again, it might not be at NOC but it will be before WM.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SkipMDMan said:


> I find all the bitchiness amusing on here.
> 
> While a lot of the forum may be long time fans they aren't who the WWE cares about and for probably good reason.
> 
> ...


I buy merchandise, I go to live events, I have spent a small fortune on traveling to Wrestlemania for the past 4 years and I pay for my PPV's. I think I have every right to feel confused or unhappy when a storyline is legitimately confusing and/or not meeting expectations and not just my own expectations but general common sense expectations.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

SkipMDMan said:


> I find all the bitchiness amusing on here.
> 
> While a lot of the forum may be long time fans they aren't who the WWE cares about and for probably good reason.
> 
> ...


Here's the issue with that though. The enjoyable parts of the show are the parts that are true to what WWE is in 2011. Truth and Miz cutting an entertaining promo, that's what people want to see in 2011. Ricardo and ADR acting like trolls backstage, that is relevant in 2011. This "let's be like the Attitude Era and have all these non-sensical twists and turns" style of storyline in the main event is not relevant at all in 2011.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I just finished watching Raw (after totally forgetting about it last night) and I've gotta say it was another good show. This super Raw concept is really working with both brands together, it's really helping storyline progression. My thoughts coming out of the show were... 

*I thought it was hella weird when it was revealed Nash text himself...that's a massive cop-out but it's still not terrible. It was funny too when he couldn't get in the limo, that had to be a rib.

*Kelly was so embarrassing on commentary, Natalya was tryna work with her but Kelly was just saying the same thing over and over again, she needs to be shown the door ASAP.

*Air Boom looked made the titles look that little bit better today by coming out together and looking like a team as the came down/entered the ring.

*I rather enjoyed the Truth/Miz promo but technically Jerry Lawler and Zack Ryder are #1 contender's ah well, that's just me nit-picking.

*The main event was really good, even if it was a little predictable. The in-ring action was good and the way it came about was different too so that was all good.

The most important thing coming out of this Raw now is that I'm not excited to see Raw next week...nope, this time I'm excited to see Smackdown this week so this brand unification storyline is working to keep both shows interesting. Plus a lot of guys who people thought would get lost in the shuffle with the brands coming together, got air time tonight. Hawkins, Ryder, Riley, Reks & Mahal all got time on Raw tonight which is really important because WWE have shown that not only are they not gunna ignore the younger guys but they're gunna give air time on Raw to guys who never get it (on this occasion it was Mahal, Reks & Hawkins.) Another bonus is that with the brands together we don't miss guys like Kane, Big Show and Rey Mysterio who are all out. Excellent work WWE.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love how every single active Raw talent, bar Primo, got on TV last night. It's refreshing seeing some new/different faces, like Hawkins, Ryder, McIntyre and Reks. Everybody apart from one person was utilized in some capacity, which is awesome to see. Was it really that hard, WWE? Hopefully this becomes a constant thing and hopefully, it happens on Smackdown too. I enjoyed last night's Raw.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

rcc said:


> Here's the issue with that though. The enjoyable parts of the show are the parts that are true to what WWE is in 2011. *Truth and Miz cutting an entertaining promo, that's what people want to see in 2011. Ricardo and ADR acting like trolls backstage, that is relevant in 2011.* This "let's be like the Attitude Era and have all these non-sensical twists and turns" style of storyline in the main event is not relevant at all in 2011.


Problem is many folks(including casuals) don't care about those parts. And there's nothing wrong with a multi-layered, non-simplistic storyline in 2011.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If I'm to be honest, I thought RAW was the worst RAW for the past few months. It seemed creative were either asleep, running around in circles, or don't have a clue what to do. Maybe it was because it was Labor Day, I dunno. Either way, it was a bad RAW. Not horrible, just boring and predictable with some things that didn't make sense in all honesty. Punk/HHH/Nash appears to have gone into reverse. Nash is 'fired' but obviously we seen him go away with Laurinitis, so I don't know there. I'm left wondering why did they bring him in. Because as far as I can see he adds nothing to the programme. If we don't see him again, the past few weeks have been pointless. The cost of hotshotting a storyline as they did with Punk in early August, finding out Nash can't wrestle due to the medical issues so you have to hotshot _again_ and bring Punk/HHH to Night of Champions. The storyline annoys me - because it could have been better drawn out a bit instead of trying to cram in twists and turns into 2/3 weeks. 

So Khali/Mahal lost to the Tag Champs. Okaay... but what happened with Sheamus? Heels get beaten by Face, Booking 101 says Heel attacks back at earliest opportunity - can creative not remember a week back now? The dartboard approach doesn't work. At least have some consistency and a 2/3 week mini feud with Sheamus on SmackDown. As it turns out, looking at what happened in the main event, Sheamus is moving onto a feud with Christian, but again, why did Christian need to appear? Is it compulsory for someone to appear on WWE TV every week - he shouldn't have been on RAW, he should have been selling his injuries from the cage match last week. This moves on nicely to Orton/Slater... why? What purpose did this have? To bury Slater? I didn't get it. A much better segment would be Orton/Slater beginning and 2 minutes in Henry appears, destroying Orton again. Orton/Slater last night as it was served zero purpose.

Divas were as expected, no problems there. Truth/Punk. Right, problem. Is Punk a face, heel or tweener? The viewership numbers from last week told you the viewers do not want to see heel vs heel... yet WWE insisted with it _again_. Why? If Punk is meant to be your anti-establishment face, then is HHH a heel? The mid-card is a mess for this reason. Jerry Lawler is another match, ho-hum. At least Ryder was also in the match, so this wasn't bad, plus Ryder also got TV time. Didn't understand the main event. At all. Boring, predictable SuperCena wins. It's like creative had no clue (again...) so just threw them into an 8 man tag. Shaking up the establishment, sorry - I've got the de-ja-vu feeling.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Please WWE, never ever give Nash the mic again. That was one of the most painful things I have watched in a while.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

It's funny, because I got into pretty much everything the WWE did last night...............except the Punk storyline. That storyline is dead to me. It's really swerved to the point of silliness, and I don't like the fact that Punk is looking more and more like a whiny brat that need to get a beatdown. Going into NoC, I'm on Trips' side. I don't want Punk to win. And for some reason, I don't think that that's the effect they should be gunning for, but they are.

By the way, Cena is improving. His trolling of Rocky puts a little smile on my face every time.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

I really hope Nash is gone but something tells me he isn't completely. ADR so far as champ is okay but nothing has either happened or hasn't happened yet so to be fair I'm waiting to see how the match at NOC goes to make an opinion on the reign. Seemed like an overall typical style of a show but the brand talent merger is making everything seem fresher for sure.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


> Please WWE, never ever give Nash the mic again. That was one of the most painful things I have watched in a while.


LOL line of the night:

Nash: "I came back to make things cool again" 

Seriously who writes his lines?

:lmao

Joke of the night no doubt. He should be a comedian. 

And they way he delivered it was just fpalm.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

CM Punk and Nash working together, calling it now.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> I love how every single active Raw talent, bar Primo, got on TV last night. It's refreshing seeing some new/different faces, like Hawkins, Ryder, McIntyre and Reks. Everybody apart from one person was utilized in some capacity, which is awesome to see. Was it really that hard, WWE? Hopefully this becomes a constant thing and hopefully, it happens on Smackdown too. I enjoyed last night's Raw.


Yeah, I was thrilled to go to a show and actually see EVERYONE. Even Primo was there. He lost to Drew in the dark match that was way better than the matches they filmed for Superstars, not to mention most of the Raw matches, actually.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

Its the Mod's fav RAW review WOOP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_6iWiZ6ndY


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL at McIntyre finally making it on TV. Where you dead Mister? :lmao

And it seems Ryder is really getting a push here. He is becoming the internet voice of the people. How cute.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> LOL at McIntyre finally making it on TV. Where you dead Mister? :lmao
> 
> And it seems Ryder is really getting a push here. He is becoming the internet voice of the people. How cute.


Reks was more of a surprise.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Well, I officially don't know what the fuck they are doing with this thing anymore, I just don't. I'm really wondering why they involved Nash at all. If he wasn't able to wrestle then what was the point in having him there? He was supposed to be the buffer to hold off on Trips/Punk for a month or so and now we are getting that match already not to mention they have blew their load with probably the biggest stipulation they could do on the line already too. I just feel like fpalm after Raw tbh. Instead of getting Trips/Punk at each other's throats we got Punk/Nash and Trips/Nash. Then they made Nash look like a bitch. I just don't get it and I'm borderline on saying that it has jumped the shark. I'll hold out until NOC where shit is very clearly going to go down. I just don't know if whatever happens is going to be good. Will Trips turn heel already? I think it's too soon. Will Punk win and this will be dead in the water already? Will Nash get involved for whatever reason? I don't know. In a way I suppose that's pretty good because they still have me guessing but at the same time, I'm left scratching my head too and for something that started out so simple it has suddenly become incredibly muddled.
> 
> As for the rest of the show, I thought it flowed really well and was actually rather enjoyable. Ryder getting TV time is great. Del Rio's backstage segments were awesome and I really enjoyed those. We all know what was going down at the end of the night and yeah, it was the low point of the show for me. I don't give a shit about Cena/ADR at all.
> 
> Overall I enjoyed the show but the heat from previous shows definitely wasn't there imo. Apart from Punk/Trips/Nash everything is moving along _nicely_ I guess. As for the former, well, I'm just confused lol.


I mostly agree with you about the Nash/Trips/Punk situation is confusing as fuck but no way Triple H is turning yet I think they are going down a route where Triple H and Punk will be forced to team together against either Mcmahon, Nash and Johnny Ace or just Nash and Ace I guessed this by how Ace has been appearing with Nash every week since he came back and then after they beat the uprising or conspricacy for say lol Trips will make the turn and the real feud can start or WWE will just drop the ball and make it shit and I wil be all  .


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Reks was more of a surprise.


This.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Line of the nite was obviously "THe WWE Universe isn't big enough for he and I." Nash straight said that twice and I laughed both times.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Second week in a row i didn't watch.

I've given up.

TNA & WWE are both abominations.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Second week in a row i didn't watch.
> 
> I've given up.
> 
> TNA & WWE are both abominations.


Thanks for letting us know, we care alot.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Reks was more of a surprise.


Reks and Hawkins were a major surprise, even after they'd both said they were going to Raw. I was expecting maybe a dark match. 
It's too bad they didn't squeeze Primo onto television, because they'd have covered the entire Raw roster (at least the people I know were there).


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

The guy who send the text from Tripls He's phone to Kevins was...Kevin? Anticlimactic and stupid to say the least.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

ice_edge said:


> LOL line of the night:
> 
> Nash: "I came back to make things cool again"
> 
> ...


That was a lol moment but the best moment was the Awesome Truth promo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> Thanks for letting us know, we care alot.


:lmao


damn me for not liking vince's garbage.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

- punk's momentum was killed
- nash is still old
- orton vs heath slayer? LOOOOOL
- cena is still pg
- christian being used as del rio's bitch

the good part?

- del rio mic skills, I think he's very underrated as a heel
- oh and zack ryder

nash sent himself a message? come on russo just announce you're booking WWE too.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

gonna say it for the seventh time
The new head writer must be a huge Russo mark or they are skype buddies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Just watched the main event and I love the direction they took with Swagger. Made him look legit as fuck making Morrison and Riley tap quick. Also the fact that guys like Ziggler, Barrett and Swagger get main event exposure here. Sheamus kicking out of the Spear was a nice surprise. Glad that isn't finishing people anymore because I'd rather see the Killswitch do that. Writing off Sheamus/Christian with the countout is good and it looks like they're gonna have a program. As for the end, I'd have liked to see Swagger/Ziggler win but Cena's facial expression showed he was worried about them and that's good. Del Rio interfering and screwing over Cena would've been better, imo. Swagger/Ziggler could've got a huge rub. However I loved the fact that Swagger looked like he had it won but Ziggler tagged himself in which led to their downfall. Thought it was a cool ending and regardless Swagger looked fucking awesome.

Gonna watch the Punk stuff later. Missed Raw because I moved into school so I'll probably be watching it the day after now. Although my roommate likes wrasslin' too so I might be watching live.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


> Please WWE, never ever give Nash the mic again. That was one of the most painful things I have watched in a while.


*THIS.*

Whether it's scripted for him or not, he always sounds drunk, tired, and just plain old(because he is) on the mic. 


Heck, even in his prime, Nash didn't speak much and let his actions do the talking more often than not. Problem here is that he doesn't have much chance at doing the latter 'cause of his physical health and has to fall back on the former which was never truly his strong point.

I'm still a fan, though.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

NJ88 said:


> The guy who send the text from Tripls He's phone to Kevins was...Kevin? Anticlimactic and stupid to say the least.


Yeah, I'd be lying if I said the Trips/Nash/Punk happenings haven't taken a mental backseat, but I expect everything to pick up once again come NoC.


----------



## JackToTheBone (Nov 22, 2009)

The are dropping the ball big time with CM Punk and this storyline. I mean Nash send th text? what? That is just brutal and Punk looks more and more like a prick every weak while Triple H looks like the victim. This feud seems like something Russo would do.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

JackToTheBone said:


> The are dropping the ball big time with CM Punk and this storyline. I mean Nash send th text? what? That is just brutal and Punk looks more and more like a prick every weak while Triple H looks like the victim. This feud seems like something Russo would do.


Lol. i agree


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

This is a pretty interesting prediction of the Nash - Punk - HHH situation.



> Carlos Asturizaga also sent this in to us: ‎"Ok, I think I figured it out. It was Kevin Nsah who sent the text, which was brought up by his own admission. It's also obvious that he isn't the person who is pulling the strings. It's not Johnny Ace because he can't act... Neither can Nash, but that's beside the point. Stephanie is too obvious, and besides, she's gonna stand by her man. That led me to think of Vince, but then it dawned on me, what have they been trying to push? Change. Who has been trying to change the WWE? CM Punk. Who told Nash to send the text? CM Punk did. Now, at Night of Champion, thanks to the DQ clause, and if HHH loses, he has to relinquish his COO duties. Kevin Nash, and a large group of people are going to force HHH to lose. Losing control over the WWE daily operations. With the aid of Nash, CM Punk will be the new man in charge, allowing him to guide the WWE towards his vision, and show the world the NEW New World Order...." When he posted it on the official WWE Universe Facebook.com wall, it was immediately removed. This guy should be a booker!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

God Movement said:


> This is a pretty interesting prediction of the Nash - Punk - HHH situation.





> Carlos Asturizaga also sent this in to us: ‎"Ok, I think I figured it out. It was Kevin Nsah who sent the text, which was brought up by his own admission. It's also obvious that he isn't the person who is pulling the strings. It's not Johnny Ace because he can't act... Neither can Nash, but that's beside the point. Stephanie is too obvious, and besides, she's gonna stand by her man. That led me to think of Vince, but then it dawned on me, what have they been trying to push? Change. Who has been trying to change the WWE? CM Punk. Who told Nash to send the text? CM Punk did. Now, at Night of Champion, thanks to the DQ clause, and if HHH loses, he has to relinquish his COO duties. Kevin Nash, and a large group of people are going to force HHH to lose. Losing control over the WWE daily operations. With the aid of Nash, CM Punk will be the new man in charge, allowing him to guide the WWE towards his vision, and show the world the NEW New World Order...." When he posted it on the official WWE Universe Facebook.com wall, it was immediately removed. This guy should be a booker!


I also thought about it.. but It sounds like a babyface push for Triple H who obviously doesnt need it and CM Punk needs just that. CM Punk should be the face in this storyline. CM Punk with stephanie and nash and johny ace doesnt fit well tbh. And keeping Triple H a babyface seeking revenge on CM Punk doesnt make sense tbh. It wont help CM Punk one bit.. it will get boring and will die just like Nexus.

It should be CM Punk who is a victim, fighting WWE for a change. That is "good for business" not Triple H who is not even an active wrestler.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> I liked Raw this week, but the super cena bullcrap at the end annoyed me.....Cmon, they just COULDN'T continue to build on ADR dominating Cena, as he's done in the weeks past huh? They've officially made ADR a bitch. *sigh*


Did you really just call someone a bitch then sigh in the same post? :lmao



greendayedgehead said:


> RYDER WON ON RAW. AND THEY GAVE HIM A HUGE PROMO CLIP.
> 
> 
> CAPS BECAUSE I'M STILL MARKING.


I thought Ryder had a fucking great Raw, a match, used his finisher, a win, a vid package introducing him to casuals who don't know him and to cap it off a post match backstage promo with John Cena. Hopefully this means fucking great things going forward with Ryder. WWWYKI



CC91 said:


> What kind of idiot wears sunglasses indoors? Cena?
> 
> The guy that saved you in the main event last night (morrison)
> 
> ...


Cena was trying to take a subtle jab at The Rock, the only problem was it was not obvious that he was speaking specifically of The Rock so it took older fans a couple seconds to get why he was looking at the camera like a goof and pretty much all the casuals and younger fans didn't get it at all. He should have made it more obvious.



Raw was a snoozer, they are really fucking over this Punk-Hunter-Nash angle. Why would you throw away who sent the text by saying it was Nash that sent it then having him admit it. I thought that was lame, that shit does not make wrestling cool and fun again like Punk continues to claim that he wants to do. To boot Punk's fate was sealed when he asked Hunter to resign as COO if he loses to Punk. Triple H is going to be going over Punk at NOC sadly. This entire angle is in the burial plot and awaiting dirt to be shoveled over it. 

Whoever is writing and booking this shit are fucking terrible, they should be fired.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That would be absolutely awful. Punk should not turn heel.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't think it's that bad. But I agree, Punk should remain face, he's been heel for too long.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

HHH is turning heel. The fact that he made the match is already proven that. Punk shouldn't turn heel because it will just mean this storyline was to put over HHH.


----------



## Super Blizzard (Apr 13, 2011)

I was way too exhausted to watch Raw last night, but judging by the ~50 less pages of posts that this Raw Discussion Thread has in comparison to an average one, in addition to Nash allegedly telling himself to send the text (here's hoping Vince gets 3-4 lookalikes and they book a schizophrenia angle), it looks like I didn't miss much. It's pretty much official: the CM Punk angle is fucked. I'll probably be back in late January for the Rumble.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

God Movement said:


> This is a pretty interesting prediction of the Nash - Punk - HHH situation.


Why would Punk tell Nash to potentially cost him the WWE title at Summerslam?


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

Have Fucking patience for gods sake.

whoever thinks HHH is recieving a babyface push is an absolute idiot & doesnt know how the WWE business works.

The entire storyline is to establish punk as a credible babyface top guy of the company.

How difficult is that to comprehend for you idiots?

Why do you guys think after cena's feud with miz , hhh-Miz feud never happened?

same goes for r truth. 

WWE wont involve someone like trips if they dont have something big in their hands.
Which is Punk.

and turning a legend like triple h, at this point in his career, a heel is a big fucking decision whether u morons realize it or not.


and if they are doing it , that means there is something big coming.

Triple h has always pushed the right guy to the top... how many people complained when sheamus was receiving his inital push??

how many people said sheamus is not gonna make it??
and yet here is sheamus , the No 2 guy in smackdown.

Triple h knows talent when he sees one. I have my faith in trips.

Punk's future is in good hands so shut the fuck up & stop complaining.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes. Capat copied me. LOL I am flattered.


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

waitng for ratings thread (Y)(Y)


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Wining said:


> Have Fucking patience for gods sake.
> 
> whoever thinks HHH is recieving a babyface push is an absolute idiot & doesnt know how the WWE business works.
> 
> ...


You make damn sure your next account pays tribute to the Almighty Ricardo Rodriguez. Okay? Okay.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

So he just admitted he's trolling for the lulz.


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

I am just eager to know how much Punk vs truth seg did. 


you guys even know what is actual meaning of trolling?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

Man, that guy has no life.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I also like how Orton doesn't just wait for his opponent to conveniently roll outside the ring to deliver the ddt through the ropes. He literally takes his opponent and throws them through the ropes drags their sorry ass between the ropes and then does the DDT.


----------



## Wining (Sep 6, 2011)

WAGG said:


> I also like how Orton doesn't just wait for his opponent to conveniently roll outside the ring to deliver the ddt through the ropes. He literally takes his opponent and throws them through the ropes drags their sorry ass between the ropes and then does the DDT.


yeah lol thats kinda stupid.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Carlos Asturizaga also sent this in to us: ‎"Ok, I think I figured it out. It was Kevin Nsah who sent the text, which was brought up by his own admission. It's also obvious that he isn't the person who is pulling the strings. It's not Johnny Ace because he can't act... Neither can Nash, but that's beside the point. Stephanie is too obvious, and besides, she's gonna stand by her man. That led me to think of Vince, but then it dawned on me, what have they been trying to push? Change. Who has been trying to change the WWE? CM Punk. Who told Nash to send the text? CM Punk did. Now, at Night of Champion, thanks to the DQ clause, and if HHH loses, he has to relinquish his COO duties. Kevin Nash, and a large group of people are going to force HHH to lose. Losing control over the WWE daily operations. With the aid of Nash, CM Punk will be the new man in charge, allowing him to guide the WWE towards his vision, and show the world the NEW New World Order...." When he posted it on the official WWE Universe Facebook.com wall, it was immediately removed. This guy should be a booker!_


That's certainly an interesting spin on things. To those saying Punk turning heel is a bad thing, have you looked at the guy he is up against right now? Trips made himself a star through being a heel. There isn't only the babyface way to the top. I mean, at his core, Punk is pretty much an asshole. Could you imagine all of this being a huge ruse for him to get control of the WWE and mold it to the way he wants it to be? That's a fucking HUGE push and something not too far off what HHH did back in 2000 with the McMahon-Helmsley Regime. His whole mantra right now is the cult of personality etc. It plays in perfectly imo. He has led everybody to believe he is the voice of the voiceless when he's in it for himself. _I exploit you, still you love me? I tell you one and one makes three?_ It practically writes itself. If they were to give Punk a mega heel push like they did for Trips back then it would do just as much for him as getting the big babyface push would and would seem more natural imo because for me, there are just too many fundamental flaws in his character for him to be a face. 

That's just one way of looking at it I guess. But I'm fully of the belief that turning HHH right now is too soon and won't work so if they want Punk to be a face, they are going to have to get rid of him therefore Nash screws Hunter at NOC, lays out Punk after the match, Ace becomes the new COO and we get Punk vs. Nash/Ace.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

> Carlos Asturizaga also sent this in to us: ‎"Ok, I think I figured it out. It was Kevin Nsah who sent the text, which was brought up by his own admission. It's also obvious that he isn't the person who is pulling the strings. It's not Johnny Ace because he can't act... Neither can Nash, but that's beside the point. Stephanie is too obvious, and besides, she's gonna stand by her man. That led me to think of Vince, but then it dawned on me, what have they been trying to push? Change. Who has been trying to change the WWE? CM Punk. Who told Nash to send the text? CM Punk did. Now, at Night of Champion, thanks to the DQ clause, and if HHH loses, he has to relinquish his COO duties. Kevin Nash, and a large group of people are going to force HHH to lose. Losing control over the WWE daily operations. With the aid of Nash, CM Punk will be the new man in charge, allowing him to guide the WWE towards his vision, and show the world the NEW New World Order...." When he posted it on the official WWE Universe Facebook.com wall, it was immediately removed. This guy should be a booker!


That does sound quite nice and could be something to salvage the programme from completely running out of steam four weeks in. It would give Trips the opportunity to leave for a bit while Punk and his new world order run riot over the WWE. He can them return (probably with the McMahons and some helpers of his own) to challenge Punk nearer Wrestlemania time when they can finally have the big one on one match they should have gotten with Punk as the heel, Trips as the face.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Well... he is a snake...



(It is funny, though, as my original proposal for a long-ranging Punk/Triple H program culminating at Wrestlemania following the 6-27 promo was for Punk to manipulate Vince and the power structure of WWE to the point of fundamentally taking it over and subverting it and Triple H riding to the rescue to save it from the megalomaniac. It has potential.)


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a hell of a story pitch tbh, and could really generate some insane heat for Punk in the process and finally establish him as the top heel of the company and someone you can line up alongside Cena & Orton as a credible threat.

I do still slightly prefer the pitched idea though of Punk playing the role of a new man in town, who talks shit about the beloved town hero (HHH) and tries to convince the town the man they idolise is as crooked as they come and in the process alienates the entire town. Then at Survivor Series in a triple threat after a continued push of Punk speaking out against the regime and declaring he will never go away, HHH screws him out of the title in favour of ADR. Punk gets beaten down and bloodied as a shocked MSG crowd realise the man they despised was right all along and their beloved hero has duped them and used them for his own pleasure. Cue instant heat for HHH and insane reactions for Punk if they keep him out till the Rumble, really sell the idea that Punk was willing to nearly lose his career for his beliefs about change and make his return that more special.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Segunda Caida said:


> That's a hell of a story pitch tbh, and could really generate some insane heat for Punk in the process and finally establish him as the top heel of the company and someone you can line up alongside Cena & Orton as a credible threat.
> 
> I do still slightly prefer the pitched idea though of Punk playing the role of a new man in town, who talks shit about the beloved town hero (HHH) and tries to convince the town the man they idolise is as crooked as they come and in the process alienates the entire town. Then at Survivor Series in a triple threat after a continued push of Punk speaking out against the regime and declaring he will never go away, HHH screws him out of the title in favour of ADR. Punk gets beaten down and bloodied as a shocked MSG crowd realise the man they despised was right all along and their beloved hero has duped them and used them for his own pleasure. Cue instant heat for HHH and insane reactions for Punk if they keep him out till the Rumble, really sell the idea that Punk was willing to nearly lose his career for his beliefs about change and make his return that more special.


Brilliant. I've been saying something like this for a while ever since a thought of Punk/HHH was possible for Mania next year. Have Punk be the outsider (no pun intended) who warns people about the facade that HHH is putting towards the people. The people and wrestlers, to HHH's luck, don't buy it and shun him for being a blabbering conspirator. Around Survivor Series, HHH screws punk out of a Team Nash/Team Punk match or like you said his WWE title match between him, ADR, and Cena. Have HHH (and/or Nash and his team) demolish Punk in the middle of the ring in a pool of his own blood. I'm talking Austin WM 13 levels of blood as the crowd are in awe that they have been duped by the guy who is known as one of the most vile, despicable, lying sons of bitches ever to step foot in WWE. Keep Punk out till Rumble where he is one of the last five people to enter and wins the match. It's Punk v. HHH at Mania for the WWE title, where Punk wins and becomes a mega star in the process.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

> I do still slightly prefer the pitched idea though of Punk playing the role of a new man in town, who talks shit about the beloved town hero (HHH) and tries to convince the town the man they idolise is as crooked as they come and in the process alienates the entire town. Then at Survivor Series in a triple threat after a continued push of Punk speaking out against the regime and declaring he will never go away, HHH screws him out of the title in favour of ADR. Punk gets beaten down and bloodied as a shocked MSG crowd realise the man they despised was right all along and their beloved hero has duped them and used them for his own pleasure.


Cool idea. But how do you play this all out week after week until Survivor Series without being repetitive? I think the major stips added at NOC hurt IMO.


----------



## xenon_ (Sep 3, 2011)

Some things to say about Raw, but first, for those of you pitching this idea about Nash and CM Punk being secretly a team trying to hijack the WWE...

Great idea, I'd be entertained by that. I wish I could come up with such innovative storylines, I'd apply for a job at WWE if I could.  and if it does happen - CM Punk turning heel and not HHH - I will praise you as psychic. But I don't think it will happen that way, mostly because I'm a huge mark and HHH has been screwing people over for a long time. Hell, he ran over Austin, damnit! He's a scumbag. I think it's him who will reveal himself to be secretly onside with Nash, just like CM Punk has been saying all along.

Okay so Raw:

Yet again, they deliver a great show. Promo at the start was good. CM Punk makes me laugh, he really is different. I don't think I've seen such a powerful face be so... I dunno... geeky? Whatever he's doing, it's working.

HHH is trying to fool me with his 'hurt by his best-friend, sorry but I have to fire you' crap. Have I mentioned before that he's a scumbag? He even said it himself, a Raw show ago: "Don't think that I'm not the same damn person I used to be!"

Orton squash match was good.

Del Rio was excellent. I like the way they sold Christian's intelligence with him refuting Alberto at first, but Alberto comes off as smarter and more snake-like after that little encounter, and it carries on throughout the show. Good stuff from a 'smart heel' perspective.

I'm quite used to Jerry the King getting the occasional match. It doesn't bother me. I did particularly like the way Zack Ryder begged Jerry to let him finish the match. Entertaining stuff.

CM Punk vs R Truth. Good match. CM Punk knows how to sell really well, even to the point that he's limping while he does his 'Go To Sleep' build up. Miz and R Truth are great heels and work really well together.

Beth Phoenix is a beast! She is so credible as the biggest threat in the Diva division, and she isn't as manly as say, Chyna, which just goes to show, women's wrestling can be good to look at without diminishing the quality of wrestling. The whole feud between the sexy Kelly Kelly and Eva vs the Sisters of Destruction (I like that name) is, for me, captivating compared with other women's feuds I've seen before. It's believable and entertaining.

Great tagteam match up. The basic tagteam formula was skewed a little making it more fresh, though I have to admit, I love the standard formula for Tag matches. Kofi and Bourne's entrance into the ring is so cool.

The 8 man tag match was AWESOME! John Cena kicks ass! did you see that double 'You can't see me.' The crowd went crazy and I was grinning like chesire cat. Has he ever done that before? anyone? The whole way that he managed to win, due to Swagger and Ziggler unable to team effectively, was great storytelling because Cena couldn't have won otherwise. But from start to finish, that match was really good.

All in all, another great show. My favourite thing about Raw right now is the CM Punk/HHH/Nash storyline, but everyone else on Raw is really keeping me watching the whole show and not just skipping to main storyline parts.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

If hhh loses then step will probably be put in charge.
HHH could lease clean as fuck. Turns heel and beats the shit out of punk in a fit of anger.
Steph is revealed to be the new COO on Monday and she has HHH be her muscle and we get the McMahon-helsmely era all over again.
Punk gets fired. Then Cena gets all the the wwe superstars to walk out on their monkey asses if they don't reinstate Cm Punk. Steph does and then you have Triple H vs Cm Punk Madison Square Garden in a Last Man standing match. Foley returns

BOOK IT>


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol

Yeah, like WWE will come up with anything like the above.

This is WWE 2011 not WWF 2000.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Yet again CENA buries talent and beats them with his 5 moves. He is a cancer to this industry, he is a modern day hogan in that respect. Raw is really crap apart from hunter and punk which is the best thing going.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

xenon_ said:


> Some things to say about Raw, but first, for those of you pitching this idea about Nash and CM Punk being secretly a team trying to hijack the WWE...
> 
> Great idea, I'd be entertained by that. I wish I could come up with such innovative storylines, I'd apply for a job at WWE if I could. and if it does happen - CM Punk turning heel and not HHH - I will praise you as psychic. But I don't think it will happen that way, mostly because I'm a huge mark and HHH has been screwing people over for a long time. Hell, he ran over Austin, damnit! He's a scumbag. I think it's him who will reveal himself to be secretly onside with Nash, just like CM Punk has been saying all along.
> 
> ...


You sound excited.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Raw seems back in the same place it's been the last 2-3 years now after the mirage of CM Punk making it cool again. 

2 v 1 Cena overcoming the odds to save the day... how I've missed you WWE that we all know and hate


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Kinda agree with the analyses, Punk can't do shit to change anything without power. All he has is a mic, not gonna do much, so if he removes HHH from duties then he can somehow take complete charge of things again.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nash will obviously return.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Raw seems back in the same place it's been the last 2-3 years now after the mirage of CM Punk making it cool again.
> 
> 2 v 1 Cena overcoming the odds to save the day... how I've missed you WWE that we all know and hate


I didn't think it was as bad as usual. If Ziggler hadn't made the blind tag and took Swagger off his game it would've been worse.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

RAW isn't even close to being back to usual. People are only saying that because Cena closed out the show like he usually does anyways. Anybody who compares 2010 to now can see a drastic yet slow change going on.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Nexus > Punk. Therefore, 2010 > 2011.


----------



## Ricardo=G.O.A.T (Sep 8, 2011)

> Carlos Asturizaga also sent this in to us: ‎"Ok, I think I figured it out. It was Kevin Nsah who sent the text, which was brought up by his own admission. It's also obvious that he isn't the person who is pulling the strings. It's not Johnny Ace because he can't act... Neither can Nash, but that's beside the point. Stephanie is too obvious, and besides, she's gonna stand by her man. That led me to think of Vince, but then it dawned on me, what have they been trying to push? Change. Who has been trying to change the WWE? CM Punk. Who told Nash to send the text? CM Punk did. Now, at Night of Champion, thanks to the DQ clause, and if HHH loses, he has to relinquish his COO duties. Kevin Nash, and a large group of people are going to force HHH to lose. Losing control over the WWE daily operations. With the aid of Nash, CM Punk will be the new man in charge, allowing him to guide the WWE towards his vision, and show the world the NEW New World Order...." *When he posted it on the official WWE Universe Facebook.com wall, it was immediately removed.* This guy should be a booker!



This is stupid as shit. 
Just because a post got removed from facebook WWE page doesnt mean this is what is going to happen.

I am one of those facebook addicts who is always online. I have seen many posts predict the exact finish that actually happened in many PPVs.

Even when summerslam was around many people predicted Triple h would use one of his friends to run in & attack punk , Del Rio would then cash in which is exactly what happened.

The guy who manages the WWE facebook page doesnt work for the WWE creative & therefore he doesnt know shit about whats gonna happen.

The reason the post might have been removed is because facebook is a site where you get more casuals than smarks. WWE dont want people reading all this smark terms like face/heels or push/buried all that crap. SO they will remove any posts that breaks kayfabe or exposes the business.

It simple as that. 

Cm punk is the one who sent the text ?? lol what else?? 

Why would he want Nash to screw him out of the damm title? 
Punk as the WWE champion has more power to change WWE than Without it.

And Remove Triple h as the COO? well that kinda makes sense but i just dont buy cm punk as the authority and all.

This stupid speculation is definetly not happening.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for following my advice, CAPAT.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ricardo=G.O.A.T said:


> This is stupid as shit.
> Just because a post got removed from facebook WWE page doesnt mean this is what is going to happen.
> 
> I am one of those facebook addicts who is always online. I have seen many posts predict the exact finish that actually happened in many PPVs.
> ...


Don't shoot the messenger. I thought it was an interesting take that hasn't necessarily been thought of and thought I'd share it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

A Chokin' Halo said:


> Thanks for following my advice, CAPAT.


He makes a good point though. 


Nevermind that he's a duplicate-account-creating Troll.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That's the best Ricardo name he could come up with? Fail.


----------



## FoundYouForever (Aug 30, 2011)

Is it just me or does Jack Swagger have the creepiest smile in the history of humanity?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

FoundYouForever said:


> Is it just me or does Jack Swagger have the creepiest smile in the history of humanity?


Creepier than...










?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Aww hell naw.


----------

